#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  إيمان الشامي و العسل المر في صحبة رمضانية

## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= إيمان الشامي
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = العسل المر
اللون الأسود = أحمد ناصر*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بضيوفي الكرام في لقاء جديد من لقاءات شهر رمضان 
كل عام و انتم بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الايام باليمن و البركات 
و بلغنا ليلة القدر و كتبنا من عتقائها

و يتجدد القاء اليوم مع إثنين من أعضاء المنتدى ...
و كالعادة إثنين بدأ تعارفهم من خلال المنتدى 
لقاء اليوم مع  
 إيمان الشامي و العسل المر 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك إيمان و منورة اللقاء و سعيدة بتواجدك ....
إيمان انت اخت عزيزة و ربنا يجمعنا دايماً في الخير و للخير،
 رغم أن بداية التعارف بيننا كانت في ظروف صعبة إلا انه نشأت بيننا بعد ذلك صلة جميلة أعتز بها ..و انت عارفة يا إيمان أهم شئ انك بتفكري في المواقف قبل تعليقك عليها هههههههههههه
بصراحة جملة كان لازم أقولها و أنا بقدم أختي إيمان الشامي 

اسمحي لي الأول أقول كل سنة و كل أبناء مصر بخير..كل سنة و احنا مع بعض و متجمعين في مواضيعك الحلوة يا ريهام. و شكرا يا ستي على الكلمتين في الاول..حقك يا ريهام ..انت ياما شفتي مني في  ردود افعالي و تعليقاتي   
خليني كمان أرحب بشريكي في الحلقة..ربنا يستر
عبد الرحيم..ازيك؟؟كل سنة و انت طيب..بص بأة من الأول..صلي على النبي كده و خد بالك من الكلام اعمل معروف..آخد بالك انت؟
لأننا و لله الحمد عندنا رصيد من المواقف و الحكايات تكفي شهر رمضان كله
نبدأ؟؟ يلا....

العسل المر... أهلاً بك و كل سنة و انت طيب و غيبتك طالت ...منور اللقاء و سعيدة بتلبية دعوتك ...

أهلا وسهلا بيك يا ريهام ، وكل سنة وأنتي طيبة وبخير والجميع بخير يارب - ويارب دايماً متجمعين مع بعض كلنا في أبناء مصر ، 

العسل المر من أكثر الشخصيات التي أتحاور معها و بعد ذلك أختلف معها و لكن عمر ما أثر هذا الإختلاف على تعاملنا لأن العلاقات الطيبة دوماً تفرض نفسها  

العزيزة ريهام / سعيد جداً بالإستضافة دي ، وببقى سعيد كل ما بيجمعنا موضوع أو حلقة نقاش في أي موضوع - وحقيقي ممكن بنختلف كتير - بس دائما رأيك بحترمه ووجودك جمب أخوك في فترات معينة كده فاتت - محل تقديري الدائم - ريهام ، بجد أنتي شخصية بحبها وبحترمها وليها قيمة عالية عندي ، كل التحية لك من أخوك.

بداية كل سنة و انتما بخير و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات

وانت وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير



"يقال إحذر من عدوك مرة و من صديقك ألف مرة لأنه يعلم أين يضربك..."
ما هو رأي إيمان الشامي و العسل المر في هذه المقولة
إيمان نبدأ بك 

من الناحية النظرية يا ريهام..المقولة صح مية في المية
بس الحقيقة أنا مش بطبقها..لأني ببساطة لما بتوسم في شخص ما شخصية جميلة ممكن من خلالها نكون أصدقاء مش بفكر و لو لجزء من الثانية هل ممكن الشخص ده يسئ استخدام كلامي معاه و لا لأ..مقدرش أدّعي أبدا ان ده صح..بس هو كده بأة
انا كده...
و على فكرة الموضوع ده لسة حاصلي قريب جدا..شخص اتعرفت عليه و لاقتني مرتاحة في التعامل معاه جدا و من أول موقف بينا..و كان ارتياح متبادل الحقيقة..و في وقت قصير لما بلاقي نفسي مضايقة بتكلم معاه براحتي و بدون أي تكلف من أي نوع.


عبد الرحيم....انت إيه رأيك...

بلا شك - أعترف بأن قائل هذه المقولة مبدع للغاية ، وصادقاً - فالقريبين فقط يعلمون كيف يضربونك الضربة القاتلة ، يعرفون من أين يأكلون كتفك ، وكيف يدفنوك حياً - هم وفقط ، ولكن أنت أيضا بفضل قربك منهم ستعرف كيف ستتصدى بضربة مضادة - فكل التحية لنيوتن صاحب القوانين العبقرية !!.


بمناسبة شهر رمضان...
إيمان بماذا يذكرك شهر رمضان....ما الذي يخطر على بالك أول ما تسمعي أغنية رمضان جانا؟

أمي..أمي  و والدي رحمة الله عليهم
الأغنية دي أمي الله يرحمها كانت بتحبها أوي..و لما كانت تيجي في الراديو كانت تعليه..كانت الله يرحمها وقتها بتبقى في المطبخ بتحضر لنا الفطار.
بصي يا ريهام..ذكريات رمضان الحقيقية ماتت مع والدي و والدتي..ولادي ربنا يخليهم ليا طبعا..لما يكبروا ..هم يرسموا ذكرياتهم بإيديهم.الشهر الكريم بالنسبة لي حاليا هو شهر عبادة فقط..و يكفيني جدا ان ربنا مَن عليا بوجود ذكريات جميلة أسرح أوي و أنا بفتكرها.

الإحساس بالمناسبات و التفاعل معها يختلف بإختلاف عمرنا ... كيف يرى العسل المر هذا الإختلاف في إحساسه بشهر رمضان؟

مناسبة زي شهر رمضان دي - من اجمل المناسبات وأحبها لقلبي - ويا سلام بقا لما بسمع أغاني رمضان قبل الشهر بأسبوع ، وخلال الشهر ، ولما نيجي عند نص الشهر كده - ويغنوا ويقولوا والله لسه بدري والله يا شهر الصيام - كنت ببكي عليها !! ، وما زال الإحساس ده بيجيلي كل سنة ..،
 بخلاف الشعائر الدينية الجميلة التي وللأسف نفتقدها طوال العام - وبيزيد كل سنة احساسي بالشهر وذكرياته واحساسي بيه - خصوصاً اني مقضيتش رمضان زي الناس في البيت من سنة 2001 ، ولحد دلوقتي وأنا بعاني - ومش عارف لحد امتى هفضل أعاني - حتى لو قضيته كله في وسط اهلي وناسي ، برضه هفتقد احساسي لوحدي وانا في شهر زي ده - وقيسي بقا على الكلام ده كل المناسبات ، ويمكن هوِنها عليا شويه لما دخلت هنا - وارتبط رمضان بأشخاص وموضوعات وذكريات - انتي وموضوعاتك منهم يا هندسة... وربنا يديم المحبة الصافية - ويجمعنا كلنا على خير كل سنة يارب
فكم جميلة الذكريات - وكم هي قاسية الحياة ..


إيمان ما هو الموقف الذي سيكن للقاءنا السبق في معرفته من خلال صداقتك مع العسل المر؟

أخ..و الله يا ريهام انت هتحيريني جدا..الحقيقة أنا و عبد الرحيم بينا كتير..كلهم حاجات هتدمعي عليها من الضحك..مممم..طيب، خدي الموقف ده يا ستي.
كنت في القاهرة اللي بسافر ليها بصورة شبه دورية فيما يخص دراستي .و هناك و بعد ما خلصت مشواري تقريبا جاتلي مكالمة من عبد الرحيم اللي هو كمان كان – قدرا في القاهرة- بيخلص ورق خاص بشغله. انتي فين يا ايمان..؟؟انا في رمسيس..و انت فين يا عبد الرحيم؟؟انا قريب منك..جميل، بينا دقايق يعني ، ألحق أسلم عليك قبل ما اركب السوبر جيت. و فعلا..انتظرته و جه، و قبل ما نوصل للسوبر جيت بأمتار قليلة. هووووووووب، الحذاء بتاعي يتقطع، و بطريقة يستحيل معاها اني امشي خطوة واحدة. و انا الحقيقة ضحكت ضحك، و مكنتش عارفة اعمل ايه؟؟و الحقيقة انا معملتش حاجة فعلا
اللي عمل كل حاجة هو الغلبان اللي معايا..ههههههههههههه، أخد الحذاء بتاعي و راح يلف يشوف مكان يصلحه و لأني كنت بالفعل حاجزة معاد للسوبر جيت فكان بيجري يا عيني علشان ألحق معادي..أو علشان هو يخلص..مش عارفة الحقيقة 
هههههههههه،،و انا برنسيسة و لا في بالي..واقفة مكاني و بتفرج على المحلات في استمتاع شديد .و لا حاطة في بالي منظر عبد الرحيم و هو ماسك حذاء حريمي في إيده و مش حاطه حتى في شنطة بلاستيك ههههههههه، تصدقي يا ريهام..أنا حاليا بكتب و انا بضحك فعلا..لأنه كان موقف لا يحسد عليه.
المهم يأس عبد الرحيم انه يلاقي محل تصليح أحذيه..مكنش أدامه الا انه يروح لأقرب مكتبة و يشتري أمير..ايوة..أمير..عارفاه؟؟اللزق ده..أيووووووة..هو ده
و بنفسه و الله يا جماعة لزق لي الحذاء بتاعي و مسبنيش غير لما أتاكد تمام انه سليم و ووصلني لحد السوبر جيت كمان.
يااااه..كان لزق شديد و الله.  

كان يوم تحفة بجد ، من أوله لآخره ، في اليوم ده كان عندي تصفيه في المكتب الرئيسي - ومحتاس حوسه ال.... ، وكانت ايمان قيلالي قبليها انها عندها مشوار لجامعة المنصورة وللقاهرة - عشان الدكتوراه - قولتلها يا ايمان خليها الاسبوع الجاي على ما أكون خلصت البلاوي اللي معايا دي - عشان نعرف نشوف بعض - بس هي قالتلي انها هتنزل أكتر من مرة - فقلت أنا ، تمام لو معرفناش نشوف بعض الأسبوع ده هيبقى الأسبوع الجاي 
وبالصدفة وانا ف عز حوستي ، بكلم الهانم - أخبارك ومش عارف ايه ، والدنيا عامله ايه معاكي ،  انتي فين قالتلي أنا ف القاهرة وشوية وراجعه - قلتله راجعة ايه دا انا جمبك 
انتي فين تحديداً - قالتلي أنا ف رمسيس ، وأنا كنت ف ( قصر النيل ) ، قولتلها اثبتي مكانك - وشوفيلك يافطه كبيرة اقعدي تحتها على ما أجيلك ، ويا سلام بقا على ما قدرت أوصل لها - وهي كل ما توصف حاجه - أحس انها بتوصف أماكن في واشنطن !! ، والله يا جماعه أكتر من 50 دقيقة بندور على بعض ، ما بين انتا فين وانتي فين - وكان يوم ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا !! 
وطبعاً وأخيراً شفتها - اتكلمنا شوية واتمشينا ع السوبر جيت بتاعها لأن كان فاضل أقل من نص ساعة على ميعاده - وأنا بصراحة قلت أنا أروح أسيبها هناك وأخلي مسؤليتي منها ، عشان متقوليش اني أخرتها واللا انا السبب في ان السوبر جيت راح عليها - وتحسسني ان السوبر جيت ده - كاس العالم!
واحنا في الطريق للسوبر جيت - لقيت ايمان بتقول - اووووب ، قولت يا واقعه سوده - اللهم اننا هنتشم النهارده ف الشارع !! ، الصابو بتاعها اتقطع - وهي عماله تضحك - وتضحك قوي ، وأنا كمان ضحكت لحد ما استوعبت الموقف !! ، وقولتلها خليكي هنا بقا - واخدت ( السيكو سيكو ) ولفيت بيه أدور على أي محل أحذيه يصلحه أو يلزقه - وبضرب بعيني هناك لقيت مكتبة آخر الشارع ( لقيت فيها تلت بنات ) قولت والحمد لله - تعالي يا ايمان - وهي منبهره قوي بالشارع والمحلات وبتتفرج تقولشي راكبه هودج العرش !! - وهي أصلا حافيه  هههههههههههه والله يوم كان تحفه جدا 
المهم دخلتها المكتبه دي - واشتريت ( سوبر جلو ) مفيش غيره ! هعمل ايه يعني - اتدبس واروح اجيبلها حذاء جديد - ليه بقا انا خلفتها ونسيتها !! ؟؟ 
والمهم لزقتهولها - وكل ما ابصلها أموت م الضحك - وهي كل شويه تضحك على منظرها ومنظري - كان يوم لذيذ جدا جدا ...

وفيه غير الموقف ده مواقف كتير وكتير - ومنهم في رمضان اللي فات كمان - وف موضوعك يا ريهام بتاع الأمثال ، ايمان كانت أون لاين وانا كمان اون لاين - فبتسألني بتقولي انت عارف اجابة المثل اللي ريهام منزلاه دلوقتي - قولتلها ايوه عارفه يا ايمان - اديتهولها - وطبعا كان غلط - وفضلت اتريق عليها تريقه موت ، مش هقدر طبعا أقول المثل ايه بس هكتفي بأني اقول عليه مثل ( السلطة ) !! 
والمثل ده بقا - كل ما أفتكره - اضحك قوي على طيبتها وهي بتاخد الكلام مني بثقه وبتروح تكتبه مع انه لا مثل ولا حاجه هههههههههههه

أنا متذكرة موضوع المثل ده لأني فضلت أضحك على إيمان بعد ما كتبت المثل 
أصلاً مسابقة الأمثال ديه بتكون تقريبا فرصة للتأليف و الإبداع في التخيلات 


هل تذكر العسل المر أول تعامل بينك و بين إيمان من خلال المنتدى و الذي من خلاله بدأت صداقتكما؟؟ 

طبعاً - وأتذكر كل حد عرفته في المنتدى عرفته فين وازاي - وطبعاً عشان هم قليلين قوي قوي ..،
 انما بخصوص الدكتوره - أول مرة أكلمها بعتلها رسالة على رسائل الزوار أسأل عنها لأنها كانت بتغيب وبتقطع مرة واحده ومحدش عارف عنها حاجه - او كانوا بيبقوا عارفين انما انا لا !! 
فقلت بقا لازم أعرف !! ، وبعتلها قولتلها - أخبارك ايه - وطمنينا عنك - ولو في أي مشكلة معاكي - احنا كلنا هنا اخوات - وفعلا احنا كلنا هنا اسرة واحدة ، كانت في ظروف صعبة قوي عليها - وهي وفاة والدها ووالدتها في فترة زمنية قصيرة - وربنا هونها عليها - ويهونها عليها دايماً وعلى المسلمين جميعاً ... والحمد لله قدرت ايمان تطلع من الموقف ده طبعاً بعد فترة - وكلام في سركم - اللي يعرف ايمان - مش ممكن ميسألش عنها ويحب يعرف أخبارها - لأنها بجد بنت حلال وطيبة وبنت بلد ، وبتحب الخير للناس كلها - بس عيبها الوحيد انها من بورسعيد !! (( لمؤاحذه يا بيرو )) وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف على بنات أبو العربي !! 


أريد أن أتعرف على وجهة نظر إيمان الشامي و العسل المر في صداقة الإترنت ؟

من وجهة نظري أنا..و لحد دلوقتي يعني،،الصداقات عن طريق النت مش كتيرة، و كلها تقريبا جميلة بالنسبة لي..الحقيقة هي في الاول بتكون تعارف.في ناس كتير بينا معرفة و تحية فقط لا غير.و من الناس دي قلة تحولت الصلة بيني و بينهم لصداقة حقيقية.شاشة الكمبيوتر بتخفي كتير. انفعالات..ردود أفعال..صح، لكن الروح الحقيقية الصادقة قادرة على اختراق ألف شاشاة و شاشة، و هتقدر تبان 

و كلامي معاكي دلوقت أكبر دليل.

الصداقة - من اسمى العلاقات على وجه الأرض - الصداقة من الصدق ، ومعاها شويه وفاء وتسامح - واينما وجدوا - وجدت الصداقة ، سواء بقا كانت عن طريق النت أو عن طريق البحر ! 
المهم قواعد الصداقة تتوفر - انما بخصوص الإنترنت - بتبقى في بدايتها فيها شوية تحفظات نتيجة من اللي بنسمعه كل يوم ، وفي ناس اتعرفوا على بعض عن طريق النت - واتصاحبوا وبيزوروا بعض وبيبقوا مع بعض في كل المناسبات 
وبالنسبة لي - من سنين طويلة فاتت - كنت مجنون ( بالتوك ) ، اتعرفت على 3 ( اتنين من بنها ، واحد من مصر الجديدة )  - وكلهم كانوا برضه بيفتكروني اكبر منهم سناً !!! - لحد ما ارتحت ليهم وتوفرت أركان الصداقة - وبقوا فعلا أصداقي - منهم واحد في ايطاليا حالياً بقاله 4 شهور ، والثاني هيسافر في خلال أيام لإيطاليا برضه ، والثالث بيشتغل في فودافون ، والله استقبلوني ف المطار بعد أقرب مرة نزلت فيها لمصر - وجم معايا لحد البيت - اتعشينا مع بعض وسابوني اريح كام يوم - وجولي تاني وتالت وعاشر ! - ونعرف بعض دلوقتي بقالنا 5 سنين ،  ولما والدي كان تعبان من سنتين بالظبط وانا كنت مسافر وقتها - راحوله وزاروه - وفي فرح أختي اتنين منهم جولي قبل الفرح بأسبوع ، انجزوا معايا كتير - وطبعاً وقفوا جمبي في الفرح وبعده ، وبرضه من هنا في المنتدى في ناس أعرفها ودخلت بيتها زي الأستاذ معتز فطين - والأستاذ ابراهيم صالح ( دراجون شادو ) وأنا متأكد انهم في أي مناسبة سارة كانت أو حزينة - هيكونوا جمبي - وأنا برضه هكذا - ويارب دايما متجمعين ع الخير..، فالصداقة - صداقة مهما كان الطريق ليها - وأعرف ناس من سنين معرفة قطار ( قطر الصعيد ) ولحد دلوقتي بنسأل على بعض ، وفي المناسبات هم أول ناس بيسألوا عني ، وأنا برضه كمان - وربنا يديم المحبة.


في تقدير إيمان الشامي ما أكثر ما يفيد المنتدى و يحتاج إليه و ما أكثر ما يساعد على التأثير فيه سلباً؟

المنتدى بتاعنا ده..أنا بحبه جدا، أعضائه..أسرة تانية ليا..و الوقت اللي بقضيه فيه بيكون بجد ممتع جدا. و لأنه ثري بمختلف الشخصيات و الاهتمامات و المواهب..ممكن يكون أهم منتدى عربي..انا متحيزة ليه جدا، المنتدى بس محتاج اهتمام أكبر مننا كلنا. محتاج أفكار متنوعة.و تطبيق للأفكار دي. محتاج من الأعضاء سعة صدر في تقبل الأفكار المعارضة. لأن من خلال المناقشة البناءة ممكن نوصل لمناظرات غاية في الأهمية تفيد كل اللي تابعوها و اشتركوا فيها. أكتر شئء ممكن يأثر بالسلب عدم الصراحة و استخدام المنتدى فيما لا يفيد..زي كده رمي الكلام بين الأعضاء. أو ان العضو يدخل علشان يتعرف و بس..من غير مشاركة فعلية حقيقية. و من أكتر الصفات اللي ممكن تؤثر بالسلب برده النفااااااااق الفظيع بين بعض الأعضاء فيما يخص أعمالهم و مواضيعهم

كدابين الزفة....يا ترى هل تغير رأيك عن وقت كتابتك لهذا الموضوع عن الآن؟؟ و هل من خلال الردود عليك وقتها وجدت رد أثر فيك او لامس ما تريده بشكل قوي؟

رأيي هو هو - ولو عدى عليه 100 سنة ، أرفض وبشدة المجاملات الزائفة - أرفض كدابين الزفة في كل صورهم - سواء كانوا في الحياة أو داخل الإنترنت ( المنتديات ) - وزي ما قلت قبل كده الإنترنت زيه زي الحياة - بس حياة من نوع آخر ، وسأظل أرفض فكرة ( طبل زمر ) حتى النهاية وللأبد 
أما بخصوص الردود - كانت في ردود جميلة وفكاهية لأبعد درجة - وبالرغم من الفكاهة والسخرية إلا انها ناقشت الموضوع بطريقة جميلة - فتحت نفسي على استكماله ومنهم ... الغائب الحاضر ( المرحوم ) المهندس / أحمداب216 ، والغائب الحاضر ( حمادو ) ، وبرغم ان كان الموضوع ده كنت بحس ان في ناس كرهاه كتير ، بس هذا الموضوع أحبه  !



في بداية التعارف من خلال المنتدى بيكن التعامل مع اسم مستخدم خلف شاشة فيما بعد يتحول البعض منهم إلى أشخاص حقيقية في حياتنا ....في تقدير إيمان الشامي و العسل المر هل هذا أفادهما أم كانت له آثاره السيئة؟

مش  عارفة الحقيقة يا ريهام..انا من البداية و أنا بفضل دايما الاسماء الحقيقية في التعامل..و حتى و إن لجأ البعض لأسم مستعار..فبيستخدمه مش من باب الغموض.لكن لسبب ما في نفسه. انا كل اللي اعرفهم كنت بحب أتأكد من الاول انهم مش من الشخصيات اللي بتحب تحيط نفسها بهالة ملهاش لازمة من الغموض..أنا شخصيا مش بفضل ده في التعامل. و لا يمكن أتعامل مع شخص غير ناضج كفاية انه يتعامل بحرية و يقول على اسمه على الأقل
لكن فيما يخص التدريج في شكل العلاقة نفسها. فعلا..البداية بتكون عبارة عن *** نيم بتحطي رقمه على موبايلك..أو اميله ضمن الماسنجر..و مع تطور العلاقة بياخد حيز أكبر بكتييييييير.حسب مدى ارتياحك للشخص نفسه، و ده فدني مع اكتر من شخص الحقيقة..معدودين صحيح لدرجة لا تتجاوز أصابع اليد الواحدة..لكن برده فدني

المنتديات أو الإنترنت بوجه عام - هو عالم مثله مثل ذويه ، فيه تتشكل وتختلف الشخصيات والمعاملات ، منهم من ستجمعنا بهم صداقات ومعرفة ومنهم من نكتفي وفقط بأننا نعرفهم - منهم الحسن ومنهم الغير ! ، منهم من يتسلق ومنهم من يجتهد - منهم من ينافق ومنهم من يقول الحق ، منهم من ستدوم معرفتنا به - ومنهم من يسرقه القدر منا - منهم من نحبهم ويحبوننا - ومنهم من تنتهي علاقتنا بهم بمجرد العزوف عن الإنترنت ، منهم من يزورنا ونبادله الزيارة ، ومنهم من نكسر وراه قله !! عندما يترك المكان ....
والمنتدى أفادني في حجات كتيرة قوي ، واتضريت منه - بس كله يهون عشان التالي أسمائهم !! 
 واتعرفت على ناس عمري ما كنت هقابلهم لو عشت 100 سنة على عمري ، وكونت صداقات جميلة جداً بيني وبنهم - ومكنتش عايز أذكر حد - عشان منساش حد !!
 بس ان شاء الله هحاول اجمعهم كلهم - واللي هنساه - متأسف مقدماً  ( اللي جه على بالي والله كتبته وبدون ترتيب )
المرحوم المهندس / أحمد عبدالحكيم ahmedab216  ( ألف رحمة ونور عليك يا صديقي - وياريت كلنا نقراله الفاتحة ) وشوية قرآن كل يوم ف رمضان على روحه الجميلة ... تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
العزيز / سامح عطية ( أبو عمو ) 
أخي الكبير / أ. معتز فطين  بتاع ( التفاح ) وبلاش أوضح اكتر من كده !! 
صديقي / أ. عصام علم الدين ( ومعجزة معرفتي به في الدوحة ) !
الجميل / حسام عمر ( الزملكاوي العميل ) ( الرفيع جداً صاحب ال50 كيلو فقط !! ) 
ابن البلد / أحمد صلاح ( عم بتاع المنتدى ) - صاحب المواعيد المتنيله بنيله مع اصحابه - واللي بيلطعهم بره الشركة بالساعات على ما يخلص !!
صديقي / زيزو ( يا زيزو ) بتاع البوبيهات !! 
صديقي / رامي ( ابن رشد ) قلب الأمة ! 
العملاق الجميل ( مظلوم ) الشتري الجامد ! 
العزيز / دراجون شادو ( عم ابراهيم - وأيام الفراولة !!) 
والدي / أ. سيد جعيتم ( محاربي مصر القدامى )
----------------------------------------------
الجميلة جداً / مامتي زوزو ( حبيبة قلبي ) 
البشمهندسة الجميلة / رورو - بوكي بوكي 
الدكتورة / ايمان الشامي ( بتاعة السلطة والصابو ) !! 
البشمهندسة / وسام - سوما الجميلة الطيبة ( بتاعة المقاولين ) !!
المبدعة / جيهان محمد على ( صاحبة القلم الجذاب والإحساس المتدفق ) 
العزيزة / مي مؤمن ( برجر ) ،  أم قلب طيب ، البت الجدعة اللي بـــ 100 راجل
غادة جاد (الأهلاوية جداااااااا)
.

يتبع،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

[ALIGN=CENTER]

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= إيمان الشامي
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = العسل المر
اللون الأسود = أحمد ناصر*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



إيمان الشامي...يتأرجح تواجدها بالمنتدى بماذا تفسري هذا؟

الفترة اللي فاتت كنت مشغولة بصورة فظيعة لاني كنت بشتغل على الدكتوراه بتاعتي..و في نفس التوقييت ،،شغلي في الأكاديمية خد كتير جدا من وقتي،،و الفترة دي خدت ما يقرب من شهرين.قبلها كان عندي ظروف شخصية منعتني أني أشارك و أنا في مود مش حلو..ف فضّلت اني ابعد شوية. و لما ظروف الشغل خلصت و أخدت أجازة لا بأس بها..رجعت للمنتدى و أنا مشتاقة جدا لمشاركاتي زي زمان....عموما..الشغل مسيره يرجع..و ترجع معاه المشغوليات..متفكرنيش بأة

العسل المر ....ما الذي يكسر صمته و يجعله يقرر الكلام ...عامة و في المنتدى ؟؟

الذي يكسر صمتي دائما وأبداً هو الظلم رغم الصبر ! ، قد يظلمني أحدهم - فلا وسيلة غير الصمت - وبالطبع سيأتي ذاك اليوم - الذي يعلم فيه الجميع حقيقة الأمر - وحينها وفقط سأتقبل التهاني والتبريكات على ظهور الحقيقة - وذهاب الحقوق لأصحابها - رغم أنوف الظالمين  


سؤالان توجههما إيمان الشامي.... أحدهما للعسل المر و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟ 

مممممم..سؤال للعسل المر!! ماشي
اعرف عنك يا عبد الرحيم انك مبتغلبش..يعني ردك حاضر و سريع،،و الصفة دي بذكائك دايما بتحولها لصفة ايجابية جدا..لكن بما ان الرياح لا تأتي دائما بما تشتهي السفن..قولي على موقف..حسيت فيه ان ردك السريع كان خطأ..و ان حضور ذهنك المرة دي بس..خانك.يلا..جاوب من غير ما تبص على اللي جنبك لو سمحت.

أوقات تلاقيني برد في ثانية ، ورد فعلي سريع جداً أنا نفسي بستغربني وانا برد كده - أوقات تانية ردي مبيسعفنيش - وبحس اني اتسرعت ، او مكنتش اتوقع ان الوضع هيتطور للي وصل له 
في مرة من كام سنة كنت انا وواحد صحبي اسمه رامي - خال رامي كان في واحد ناصب عليه ف 150 ألف جنيه ، وعرفنا ان الراجل النصاب ده هيزور بيته وعياله في اليوم الفلاني - وبالفعل اتلمينا كلنا - وعملناله كمين - وما شاء الله كلنا فارهين الطول !! - وكان معنا كام واحد عضلانجي !! واترسمت الخطة ان كل واحد مننا هيبقى ف مكان معين قريب م العمارة اللي هيزورها النصاب ده بالليل - جه خال رامي ومعاه واحد قصير شويه اسمه كمال - بيقولوا عليه كيمو الجن !! ، وجه عم الجن ده يتعفرت علينا - ويقول منطقتي ومش منطقتي واعرف فيها دبة النملة ومش عارف ايه - فقلت له طيب انت عرفت منين يا مسيو الجن ان الراجل ده هييجي النهاردة - قالي انا الجن يا بيه ، ومفيش حاجه بتتم هنا غير بعلمي - قلتله ادام ما انت الجن قوي كده - طب ما تتشقلب بقا وتجيبلنا الراجل ده - امال جن ايه بقا - دا انتا حتى مكملتش متر !! 
وألاقي اصحابي كلهم بما فيهم رامي - واقعين ع الأرض من كتر الضحك - والراجل زعل قوي قوي - وفضل يزعق ويقول لخال رامي - انا مش جاي هنا عشان أتهزء - أنا جاي هنا أساعدك مش جايب ناس تتريق عليا ، والله حقيقي انا وقتها كنت بتكلم عادي - وخاني ردي السريع ، 
بعد فترة كبيرة قابلت كيمو الجن !! واتأسفت له - واتعرفنا على بعض - وكانت الظروف سامحه اني آخد وأدي معاه ف الكلام شويه - ولحد دلوقتي أعرفه ويعرفني - ومفيش بينا غير كل خير. 

أحب أسأل أستاذ أحمد ناصر
و هو من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا في المنتدى..اللي بشعر مع كل كلمة بصدق غير عادي في حروفها. كل سنة و انت طيب استاذ احمد و اسمح لي أسأل:
أستاذ أحمد..كلنا بناخد وقت علشان نقدر نرسم طريق واضح بيتكون من مبادئنا و تربيتنا..و منحدش عنه ابدا..امتى قدرت ترسم الطريق ده..و يا ترى ملامح الطريق..مسحتها و رجعت رسمتها أكتر من مرة؟؟و هل في مبدأ من مبادئ الطريق ده ندمت انك أصريت عليه من بداية حياتك؟؟

أحمد ناصر: أختى الغالية والعزيزة إيمان الشامى
كل سنة وإنت طيبة وبخير زسعادة يا أختى الغالية..
الحقيقة أنا لا أعرف كيف أستطيع أن أعبر لك عن شكرى لك على تلك الكلمات الجميلة والصفات الحميدة التى أسبغت بها على شخصى ..والحقيقة أننى أكن لك كل مشاعر الأخوة الصادقة ودائما ما أسر عندما ألمحك متواجدة بالمنتدى..لأنك تنثرين فى مشاركتك عطر من الرقى وأحس دائما بنضجك ووداعتك وطيبتك فلا حرمنا الله منك ولا من مشاركاتك الجميلة الراقية..
أحمد الله أننى نشأت فى أسرة محبة للقراءة ومشجعة عليها..
لم أندم فى حياتى على مبدأ صممت أن أنتهجه..أندم فقط عندما أتراجع عن مبادئى..
وقد كنت منذ صغرى عاشق لملاحم البطولة وقصص التضحيات والفداء..ومغرم بالشخصيات الأبية التى لا تخشى فى الله لومة لائم..وإنبهارى بتلك الشخصيات المثالية والشجاعة سبب لى قدر كبير من التعاسة التى أخفيها داخلى..
لأننى لم أستطيع أن أكون أحد تلك الشخصيات..أولا لأننى إنسان عادى جدا مليء بالعيوب ولم أنجح فى أن أكون مثالي مثل تلك الشخصيات..ثانيا لأن الظروف التى تحيط بأمتنا ووأوطاننا تزيد من إحساسى بالضآلة..فلم أستطيع أن أكون بطل ولا فارس ولا أن أضحى بنفسى من أجل بلادى فى الوقت الذى بلادنا أحوج ما تكون فيه إلى التضحيات..
من المؤلم أن نقرأ عن المثالية ونتحدث عنها ولا نستطيع أن نبلغها ولا أن نجد من يحاول أن يساعدنا على الوصول إليها..
من المؤلم أن يرتدى الباطل ثوب الحق..والخسة ثوب الشرف..والخيانة ثوب الأمانة..
وأن يتصدر الرعاع الصفوف وأن تحكم الصعاليك.. من المؤلم أن نردد الآيات القرآنية بألسنتنا ولا نحفرها فى قلوبنا..
من المؤلم أن نعرف أن الطريق الحق هو الطريق المستقيم ومع ذلك نتباطىء ونتلكأ أو نختار طرقا أخرى لنسير فيها..
الشيء الذى يحيى الأمل فى القلوب هو أن التوبة الصادقة تجب ما قبلها..وأنه لا يجب أن نقنط من رحمة الله..
فأسأله سبحانه وتعالى أن يهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا..
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا إتباعه
وأرنا الباطل باطلا وأرزقنا إجتنابه
وأكرر شكرى وإمتنانى لك يا إيمان على إتاحة هذه المساحة لى..
شرف كبير أعطيتنى إياه..
وكل الشكر للرائعة ريهام على موضوعاتها الرمضانية التى دائما ما يكون التميز عنوانا لها 

ربنا يخليك يا أحمد أنا اللي سعيدة بتواجدك معنافي الصحبة و ربنا يبارك لك 

سؤالان يوجههما العسل المر...... أحدهما لإيمان الشامي و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

سؤالي لإيمان .. ايه أجمل حلم حلمتيه في حياتك ، وأجمل حلم محلمتيهوش !؟ 

ايه السؤال اللي يلخبط ده يا عبد الرحيم؟؟
مممممممم
بص..انا مبعرفش أعيش من غير ما احلم..و ده غير الطموح على فكرة
يعني مش لازم حلمي يكون فيه ترقي على المستوى العملي..أو خطوة فيها مكسب مادي
ممكن يكون حلم عبيط او ساذج بس اهو حلم. و الجميل بأة، اني مش لازم احلم بشئ معملتوش..انا ممكن اسافر و اروح و اجي و الف..جوة حلمي
 الحلم احيانا بيحقق لي اشباع كبير..
و ارجع و اقولك اجمل حلم ايه؟؟ اجمل حلم اني اكون زي ما انا دلوقتي
يمكن تستغرب بس فعلا..كتير حلمت اني اوصل للاستقرار النفسي اللي انا وصلت له دلوقتي و لله الحمد
كتير حلمت ان الرؤية عندي تكون واضحة في امور معينة زي مهي عندي دلوقتي.
اجمل حلم محلمتهوش...كلللللللللللللل اللي لسة محققتوش شديد الروعة كحلم بالنسبة لي، حتى لو مجاش على بالي لسة اني احلمه

و جماله..في انه لسة متتحققش 

سؤالي لريهامboukybouky .. منذ إشتراكك في المنتدى و أنت توقيعك being kind is more important than being right ، والله انتي متعرفيش الجملة دي بحبها قد ايه - ولما بتحط في مواقف معينه بحتاج فيها للتسامح برجع ليها - وبفتكرك بالخير - سؤالي بقى ، ليه متبقاش being right is more important than being kind!!??، ليه يا هندسه !! مع انه لا يصح الا الصحيح ؟؟

boukybouky = بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
صح هو لا يصح إلا الصحيح ...لكن
الأول انا بس عايزة أوضح نقطة علشان كتير بيسألوني بخصوص هذه الجملة ..إن الإنسان يكون طيب او عطوف ده شئ مهم جداً لكن مش معنى كده انه يفرط في حقه ليس معنى الجملة هو دعوة للتفريط في الحق بدعوى الطيبة لاااااااااا إطلاقاً...احنا في أحيان كثيرة نحتاج لروح القانون لتطبيق العدل في وقت الذي يقع الظلم بإستخدم القانون .... 
أنا من الناس التي لا تطيق أن يتعدى أحد على حقها ....بل أستطيع القول أنني يمكنني الإنتظار_رغم قلة صبري في بعض الأحيان_ حتى يصلني و لو بعد مدة طويلة ...لكن لا أنساه ...لكن عايزة اقولك يا عبد الرحيم في منتصف هذا الطريق تمر بي لحظات أجد من ظلمني و تعدى على حقي أنه مثير للشفقة أكثر...لا أنسى حقي و لكن أشعر ما هي جدوى الثأر؟ يمكن للحق أن يعود بأكثر من طريقة لكن أن نصر أن يعود بشكل واحد محدد كما نراه فقط .. في تقديري خطأ.. كنت فيما مضى اسأل نفسي " و إذا تغاضيت عن هذا الموقف كيف سينظر لي الآخرون؟" لكن الآن انا بحمد الله تخلصت من سيطرة تأثير الآخرين لا يهمني من سينظر و لا كيف... المهم اني اكون واثقة من نفسي و بعمل الصح ...
لا يرضيني كي أثبت انني على حق أن أدوس في طريقي على من أمامي ...كلنا بنخطئ مش ممكن من يخطئ نعدمه..علشان حقنا!!!!... فيه مواقف اتاخد فيها حقي و رجع لي بأفضل ما كنت اتصور أو أحلم ...رغم إتهامي في وقتها بأنني سلبية لأنني لم آخذ موقف محدد _كما يراه البعض_ لإرجاع هذا الحق..علينا الإنتبها ألا نفعل ردود أفعال كي ننفي التهم عنا تلك الردود ممكن أن نندم عليها بعد ذلك ...علشان كده قدرت أسامح ناس أساءت لي ...يمكن وقتها كنت عمري ما أتخيل أني أقدر بل أيضاً دعوت لهم بالهدايا .... لا تجعل الناس تراعيك لأنها تخشى لسانك او افعالك بل تراعيك لأنها تحبك و تحترمك فرق كبير اوي و مافيش أي مبرر يخليني أتغير و أبقى شخص تاني علشان أثبت أي شئ؟؟..طالما هو حقي فسيظل حقي رغم أنف من يرفض ذلك ......أنا رغيت كتير بس انت عارفني مش بعرف أختصر غلطتك انك سألتني بقى 



تعليق بسيط من إيمان الشامي على تلك الكلمات:

-القوامة.. قوله تعالى فيما يخص القوامة واضح جليّ..الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله به بعضهم على بعض و بما أنفقوا من أموالهم.
لكن بحكم المجتمع الذكوري..معظم الرجالة بتاخد من الآية الكريمة أول أربع كلمات فقط لا غير.
القوامة..إنك تكون مع سيطرتك محتوي جدا جدا للي ادامك
القوامة..يعني الإيد اللي بتقسى هي نفسها الإيد اللي تطبطب.
القوامة..كلمة على اد بساطتها على اد ما كتير جدا مش قادرين يوصلوا لمعناها الحقيقي.
باختصار..القوامة من المفاهيم اللي لو صَلح تطبيقها بين البشر..هتكون سبب في صلاح المجتمع كله.

-الصراحة.. آآآآه،،حدثي و لا حرج يا ريهام في الصفة دي
بسبب الكلمة البسيطة دي انا عشت فترة مميزة جداااا في حياتي..أنا مقدرش أقول اني انسانة مش صريحة..لكن أنا انسانة لحد كبير كتومة، بالإضافة اني مبقدرش اعبر بسهولة باللي حاسة بيه.
و بعد ظروف شخصية كتير مريت بيها .قلت لا باة..لازم وقفة،،رحت لدكتور اعرفه هو استاذ في الصحة النفسية و قلت له اتصرف!!لازم اباة صريحة، مهو مينفعش اقعد اكتم في نفسي و امتص غضب اللي ادامي و انا اتفرس و اطأ و أموت..المهم، بعد حوار طويل بيني و بين الدكتور ده اتفق معايا اني اقعد اسبوع سبع ايام اقول الصراحة ..كللل الصراحة، حتى المجاملات البسيطة..انا ممنوعة منها.
عارفين فيلم كدب * كدب بتاع جيم كاري؟؟  هو ده بالظبط، انا مريت بمواقف خلال الاسبوع ده لما افتكرها بقعد اضحك و اقول ايه الجنان اللي كنت فيه ده..عنيا دمعت كتييييييييير من الضحك على ردود أفعالي..و دمعت أكتر من يأسي أحيانا في إني احاول أغير صفة أصيلة في نفسي،و كانت النتيجة فارقة جدا معايا، و مع المناقشات الطويلة بيني و بين الدكتور ده- اللي بعتز به جدا – و بين رغبتي الحقيقية اني اتغلب على نفسي و طبع معين فيا، لله الحمد وصلت للي انا عايزاه. الحقيقة انا بحكي لكم الموضوع ده..مش بس من باب استرجاع الذكريات..لكن علشان اقول لكم – فعلا و عن تجربة- ان الانسان طول ما فيه نفس في صدره، لازم و طول الوقت يقيّم نفسه..و يعترف – لنفسه على الاقل- ايه الصفة اللي فعلا بتزود معاناته مع الآخرين.مش لازم تكون صفة وحشة على فكرة.لكن ممكن تكون صفة إيجابية بس نتيجة – المعايير المختلة- محتاجة مزيد من الليونة.

-الكذب.. الكذب؟؟
صفة بطلتها مؤخرا..آه و الله، بس متفتكريش يعني اني كنت مقضياها كذب.هههههههههههه، لا بجد، انا كنت يعني من الناس اللي بتعتقد ان في كدب ابيض. و ان الانسان – رغما عنه او بإرادته- بيلجأ للكدب في مواقف بسيطة جدا جدا..عادة مش بنقف عند معلومة – هبلة- زي مثلا لما حد يسالك يقولك ..انت مبتجيش ليه؟؟تقوم انت مكبر دماغك و قايله..أشغال و الله يا صاحبي..و انت من كتر الفراغ اللي في حياتك هتخبط راسك في الحيطة
ده بأة اللي اقصده.مكتفية بإني انسانة صادقة لأني مبكذبش في معلومات أساسية تخص حياتي، و لما حد بيسألني و مش ببأة حابة إني أرد صمتي بيكون هو الإجابة، و مبخدش بالي ان ممكن خلال يومي اخالف الحقيقية في حاجات بسييييييطة جداو على الرغم من تفاهتهااتكتبت عليا كذبة..و في نفس الوقت كان ممكن اقول الحقيقة بمنتهى البساطة. ده الحقيقة نوعية الكذب اللي انا اقصده و بقول اني بطلته مؤخرا..ليه يعني نخالف الحقيقة في حاجات عبيطة زي دي!!مقصدش طبعا اننا نكدب في المهم..لا بس فعلا طالما انا مبكذبش في الحاجات الكبيرة..هكدب في الحاجات الصغيرة؟؟الفكرة الأساسية هنا انك تبص لي موقف ببساطة، و لردود افعالك كمان ببساطة شديدة مهما كانت غريبة بالنسبة للي آدامك.

تعليق بسيط من العسل المر على تلك الكلمات:

-النفاق.. نوع من أنواع التمثيل !! ، يتقمص أحدهم دوراً - ليأخذ مكاناً في سيناريو الحياة ليس له فيه وجه حق.

-الغدر.. نشعر به قبل وقوعه بدقائق - ويمكن تدارك الأمر !!! ، والصعب أنه لا يحدث إلا في الأماكن المظلمة !

-الحب..  أرقى أنواع الشعور - وأجملها.


نختتم لقاءنا بكلمات من إيمان الشامي و العسل المر...فماذا سيقولا؟؟

سبوها على الله..فعلا، دي الكلمة اللي عايزة أقولها..و لأني عشتها بكل حرف فيها، بقولها لكل اللي اعرفهم، بقولها بيقين..و الشعور باليقين الحقيقي بيفرق كتير جدا..أذكر لأخي و ابن بلدي محمود- عصفور الشعر- انه مرة لاقاني مخنوقة و مضايقة. فقالي ان بعد العسر يسرا. و وصّاني اني اقولها بيقين اوي..مش مجرد تكرار عادي للآية الكريمة.و ده فعلا اللي بقوله. الانسان طول ما قلبه أبيض و مش بيإذي حد، و مراضي ربه –على أد ما يقدر- يسبها على الله أوي..و هيلاقي كل الخير ان شاء الله 

انقطعت كثيراً عن المنتدى ، وقلت كثيراً وكثيراً مشاركاتي - تكاد تكون انعدمت ، ولكن هذا لا يمنعني مطلقاً من التواجد معكم في هذا الشهر الكريم 
لربما لظروف قهرية من خلال عملي ، أو لظروف أختلقتها الظروف ، أو لأسباب يعلمها القريبين مني ...ولكن لقد أتي شهر التسامح - والكرم والخير - ومعه صفحة جديدة وأخرى قد طويت بما فيها من ظلم وأعدكم وأعد نفسي - بأنني قادم من جديد - وبقوة - فانتظرونا .. !! قريبـــا ( ان شاء الله ) ان كان هناك حقاً من ينتظر!


إيمان الشامي و العسل المر أشكر لكما تواجدكما العطر معي في لقاء صحبة رمضانية 
حقيقي أسعدني تواجدكما و إستجابتكما للمشاركة معي و كل عام و أنتما بصحة و سلام
و ألقاكم دوماً على خير
في رعاية الله ،،

الغالية ريهام..أنا اللي بشكرك انك بتبذلي مجهود كبير علشان تجمعينا كل سنة في فكرة جديدة من أفكارك الجميلة
جزاك الله كل خير عنا
و سعيدة فعلا بموضوعك
و شكرا لكل الأعضاء..و لشريكي المتميز عبد الرحيم
كل سنة و انتوا طيبيبن


أنا اللي بشكرك جداً جداً يا رورو على الموضوع الجميل قوي ده ، وبشكرك كمان على الاستضافة دي وربنا ما يحرمني ولا يحرم منتدى أبناء مصر من وجودك الجميل يارب

و ألقاكم دوماً على خير 



أخواني و أخواتي إلى الملتقي يوم الأحد القادم 
مع ضيفين من أبناء مصر في صحبة رمضانية

في رعاية الله ،،،*


[/ALIGN

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حوار ممتع بجد الموضوع كل مره بيحلو عن المره إللي قبلها

اهنيكي يابوكي بجد مجهودك واضح وانتقائك للأسئله مميز

أتمنالك التوفيق الدائم والحفاظ على هذه المكان ياملكة الحوارت المختلفه

ايمان أحببت لقاء وكلماتك جداً اتمنى لكـِ السعاده يادكتورتي الغاليه

العسل المر أهنيك على لقائك ردودك كانت جميله وواعيه وغموضك قل كثيراً

كل عام وانتم بخير

ورمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا

تحياتي*

----------


## سوما

ريهام ,, النهادرة معاكى صحبة جميلة اوى , :36 2 47: , بصراحة الاتنين ولاد بلد صحيح ..
وجميل اوى موقف السيكو السيكو ,,,,, وكويس انك مش سافرتى حافية القدمين  :: 
د. إيمان ,, من أرقى الشخصيات اللى اتعاملت معها ف المنتدى ,, :36 4 9: 
ومن خلال مكالمتنا بجد من اجمل الشخصيات ,, إنسانة بجد ,, فى قمة الذوق والأخلاق والثقافة ..
أتمنى لكِ كل السعادة والعافية ويكون أدهم وسلمى دايما فرحة عمرك .. :M (32): 
عبد الرحيم .. من اجدع الناس اللى عرفتهم من المنتدى وفى حياتى عموما ,, 
دايما صاحب فكر ورأى قوى ,, بس دايما بعتب عليه انه بغيب عنا كتير ,, وقليلة موضوعاته رغم انه بداخله الكثير والكثير ,,
ويشكره انى فكرنى انى بتاعة المقاولين  ::  مع انى بحاول أنسي ,,
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق الدائم والسعادة والعافية .. :f2: 
دمتم بكل رقى وخير وحب .. :f: 
وكل رمضان وجميع ابناء مصر بخير وعافية وسعادة .. ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهام على الحلقة دى

تعرفى انى والله بقالى زمان عايز اقلك على الجملة بتاعك دى

بس قولت ما تبقاش حشرى يا ولا :: 
المهم انى عرفت السر ودلوقت ممكن ابلغ اجهزة السى اى ايه والكى جى بى عشان يقدروا يخططوا للهجوم المضاد للخلطة السرية بتاعك :: 

د\ ايمان

ازى ابو الاداهيم :: 
ياترى لسه  واخته بيكركبوا الشقة :: 
بيتهيألى دى مشكلة المشاكل بالنسبة للامهات انا لغاية دلوقت ماما بتجيب شراباتى من تحت المرتبة :: ودى طبعا مش مشكلة المشكلة لما نسيت قميصى عند واحد صاحبى اتصل بيها عشان يوديه لما روحت لقيت القميص بقى قطعة منظفة 


او بالبلدى خيشة :: 
ام هند يا دكتورة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ومواقفك جميلة جدا خصوصا بتاع الشبشب دا لان فى تضارب فى الاقوال بين انه جزمة وانه صابون :: والاتنين لو جينا نجمعهم مع بعض هانلاقيهم شبشب بس من الغالى :: 

ام هند يا دكتورة برضه

بالتوفيق فى دراستك وفى شغلك وربنا كريم ويجعله عامر ويارب ندوق البسبوسة البورسعيدى عشان بيشكروا فيها اوى بالفستق واللوز :: 

العسل المر

ازيك يا عوبد وكل عام وانت طيب

تصدق يا اخى لغاية دلوقت ما اعرف انت فين بالظبط , يعنى انت دلوقتى فى السعودية ولا فى مصر ولا فى الجزائر :: 
بس تعرف يا عبدو  حركة الصابوه دى حركة مجدع والله

ان لو منك كنت سرقته وروحت :: 

مش عايزينك تغيب تانى يا باشا وربنا يوفقك كدا دايما

استاذة ريهام 
كلاكيت رابع مرة ومفيش حوسات
 :36 2 16: 

واضح كدا ان فى تعتيم اعلامى ::

----------


## boukybouky

> *حوار ممتع بجد الموضوع كل مره بيحلو عن المره إللي قبلها
> 
> اهنيكي يابوكي بجد مجهودك واضح وانتقائك للأسئله مميز
> 
> أتمنالك التوفيق الدائم والحفاظ على هذه المكان ياملكة الحوارت المختلفه
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> ورمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا هايدي منورة 
ربنا يخليكي تسلمي يا رب
ياااه ملكة الحوارات مرة واحدة  ::$:  الف شكر على ذوقك يا قمر 
و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Lavender

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
*كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا*

*أستاذ العسل المر* 
*التلقائية في حوارك بتعلن عن نفسها* 
*و اغنية و الله لسة بدري و الله يا شهر الصيام مُبكية فعلا انا كمان بتأثر بيها جداً* 

*أستاذة إيمان الشامي * 
*رحم الله والدك و والدتك و اموات المسلمين أجمعين* 
*الحقيقة انتي روحتى بإجاباتك و تعليقاتك لنقاط متعددة تحتاج الوقوف عندها و التفكير فيها لمحاولة العمل بها * 

*صحبة جميلة و صداقة اتمنى لكم انها تستمر إن شاء الله* 

*أستاذة BoukyBouky*
*بداية أعتذر عن تأخري بالمشاركة في الصحبة الرمضانية*
*عايزة أقولك إنك أدارتي الحوار بشكل مميز جدا خلقتي جو و كأنكم في محادثة حقيقية* 
*الحلقات كلها كانت مميزة بإدارتك لها و كل حلقة محتاجة تعليقات مش تعليق واحد  الحمد لله على كل شيئ* 
*و بالتوفيق دائماً* 

*أسأل الله لنا جميعاً الهداية و المغفرة في هذه الايام المباركة* 
*رمضان مبارك علينا جميعاً إن شاء الله* **

----------


## nariman

*يا حواراتك يا بوكي ..خلاص يابنتي الواحد ميقدرش يتخيل رمضان في أبناء مصر منغيرك* 
*ازيك يا ايمان .. ايه النوادر الفظيعة دي بجد موتيني م الضحك
عارفة كمان لأني مش سبقلي معرفتك عن قرب بخلاف مشاركات المنتدى حسيت من كلامك النهارده عن الصداقة ومن مشاركات سابقة ليكي انا لا انساها انك من الناس اللي قلبهم طيب شفاف بمعنى الكلمة فعلا
معلش انا النوعية دي من الناس بستشعرها ولها تقدير خاص في نظري لأنهم فئة نادرة 

ربنا يكرمك حبيبتي ويعوضك خير ان شاء الله


العسل المر ..عبد الرحيم
مش عارفة أقول حمدلله ع السلامة ولا لسه شوية لما ترجع بجد زي زمان 
بجد فرحت لما شفتك هنا..وانا على ثقة انك رغم البعد متابع
كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم 

ربنا يسعدك


*

----------


## اليمامة

حوار جميل جداً ..
والمميز فيه إنه كان راق جداً على المستوى الإنسانى..
حاولت أركز جداً علشان أقدر أحس كلامك يا إيمان
وكمان كلام عبد الرحيم..اللى دايماً بيبقى محمل بمعانى عميقة جداً..
الحقيقة سعدت للتعرف عليكما من زاوية قريبة شوية..
وعايزة أقول كمان انى اللى قريته متوافق مع إحساسى تجاهكما وتوقعاتى..
فعلاً يا إيمان..إنت إنسان برغم إقتضاب كلماته وجداً بصراحة..
إلا إنها بتكفى وبتدل على شخصيتك الهادئة والمتبصرة..
شخصية عارفة وقع خطواتها جيداً ..
أما انت يا عبد الرحيم..حقيقى شخصية مميزة
كتاباتك وأحاسيسك بتروق ليا جداً
موش عارفة باحسها بسهولة..
إنسان طيب.. رقيق..راجل..
وبعدين بقى يا ريهام أنا تعبت لأنى كل شوية عمالة أقول تسلم إيدك
بتعرفى جدا تدوسى على الأوتار الحساسة
اللى بنكون محتاجين نحس بهزتها واللى هاتسيبه فينا من أثر
لكن لازم أشكرك على جو الألفة والتواصل
ولأنك بتطمنينا على الغايبين..اللى ما غابوش..
شكراً يا ريهام
وشكراً ليكم جميعاً...

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*سلام الله عليكم جميعا




بوكي..ألف شكر للحوار الجميل


و حبيت انك تكوني أول شخص ارد عليه..عل و عسى ضميرك يأنبك من الخسارة اللي عملتيهالي امبارح 



*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *حوار ممتع بجد الموضوع كل مره بيحلو عن المره إللي قبلها
> 
> اهنيكي يابوكي بجد مجهودك واضح وانتقائك للأسئله مميز
> 
> أتمنالك التوفيق الدائم والحفاظ على هذه المكان ياملكة الحوارت المختلفه
> 
> ايمان أحببت لقاء وكلماتك جداً اتمنى لكـِ السعاده يادكتورتي الغاليه
> 
> العسل المر أهنيك على لقائك ردودك كانت جميله وواعيه وغموضك قل كثيراً
> ...


*
هايدي 


ربنا يخليكي يا هايدي و متحرمش من وجودك الجميل دايما في مواضيعي

و لا اهتمامك

رمضان كريم*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> ريهام ,, النهادرة معاكى صحبة جميلة اوى ,, بصراحة الاتنين ولاد بلد صحيح ..
> وجميل اوى موقف السيكو السيكو ,,,,, وكويس انك مش سافرتى حافية القدمين 
> د. إيمان ,, من أرقى الشخصيات اللى اتعاملت معها ف المنتدى ,,
> ومن خلال مكالمتنا بجد من اجمل الشخصيات ,, إنسانة بجد ,, فى قمة الذوق والأخلاق والثقافة ..
> أتمنى لكِ كل السعادة والعافية ويكون أدهم وسلمى دايما فرحة عمرك ..
> عبد الرحيم .. من اجدع الناس اللى عرفتهم من المنتدى وفى حياتى عموما ,, 
> دايما صاحب فكر ورأى قوى ,, بس دايما بعتب عليه انه بغيب عنا كتير ,, وقليلة موضوعاته رغم انه بداخله الكثير والكثير ,,
> ويشكره انى فكرنى انى بتاعة المقاولين  مع انى بحاول أنسي ,,
> أتمنى لك كل التوفيق الدائم والسعادة والعافية ..
> ...



*
يا نهار ابيض!!!!!!!!!!!


كل الكلام الحلو ده ليا انا سوما!!!!!!!!!!!!!


هقولك ايه؟؟بجد انا مستحقش ربعه 

الجميل هو وجودك يا سوما..و كلامك اللي بيعكس جمال شخصيتك

امنيتك لي..فرحتني، و لك مثلها ان شاء الله


نيجي باة لموضوع السفر

هو احتمال اني كنت اسافر حافية كان وارد جدا..بس الحمد لله بأةن انا حسيت ان ربنا خلى عبد الرحيم ينزل اجازة مخصوص علشان ينقذني من الموقف ده


بس يعني الراجل اتبهدل الحقيقة 


سوما الغالية..الف شكر*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهام على الحلقة دى
> 
> تعرفى انى والله بقالى زمان عايز اقلك على الجملة بتاعك دى
> 
> بس قولت ما تبقاش حشرى يا ولا
> المهم انى عرفت السر ودلوقت ممكن ابلغ اجهزة السى اى ايه والكى جى بى عشان يقدروا يخططوا للهجوم المضاد للخلطة السرية بتاعك
> 
> د\ ايمان
> 
> ...


*


هيثم 

دمج الصابو و الحذاء و الوصول للي..""شبشب""..محاولة رائعة لتقريب المفاهيم الدولية بين الجزم الشقيقة 


أدهم و سلمى عايشين اصلا علشان يكركبوا يا هيثم..دا دورهم الأساسي في الحياة


ما انت مجرب مع بودو 

بئالك كتير منزلتش له ولا صورة على فكرة


هيثم  دايما ردودك لها طابع مميز..ألف شكر*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
> *كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا*
> 
> *أستاذ العسل المر* 
> *التلقائية في حوارك بتعلن عن نفسها* 
> *و اغنية و الله لسة بدري و الله يا شهر الصيام مُبكية فعلا انا كمان بتأثر بيها جداً* 
> 
> *أستاذة إيمان الشامي * 
> *رحم الله والدك و والدتك و اموات المسلمين أجمعين* 
> ...


*
هلا هلا لافندر 

الحقيقة انا دايما بحس ان اجاباتك بتوضح قراءة متانية للمواضيع

مش مجرد قراءة عابرة

بشكر لك تواجدك الطيب اللي بيسعدني من اول اختيار للون المشاركة..لمتنها و مضمونها

خالص تحياتي *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *يا حواراتك يا بوكي ..خلاص يابنتي الواحد ميقدرش يتخيل رمضان في أبناء مصر منغيرك* 
> *ازيك يا ايمان .. ايه النوادر الفظيعة دي بجد موتيني م الضحك
> عارفة كمان لأني مش سبقلي معرفتك عن قرب بخلاف مشاركات المنتدى حسيت من كلامك النهارده عن الصداقة ومن مشاركات سابقة ليكي انا لا انساها انك من الناس اللي قلبهم طيب شفاف بمعنى الكلمة فعلا
> معلش انا النوعية دي من الناس بستشعرها ولها تقدير خاص في نظري لأنهم فئة نادرة 
> 
> ربنا يكرمك حبيبتي ويعوضك خير ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> العسل المر ..عبد الرحيم
> ...


*
ناريمان 

مش عارفة ارد بجد على كلامك الجميل ده

انت كمان شخصية جميلة جدا..و على فكرة الكلام- مش الصورة- اللي تحت توقيعك، كعادة توقيعاتك معايا

جمييييييييييل جدا

و عجبني

زي ما وجودك دايما و ردودك بتسعدني 

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> ريهام ,, النهادرة معاكى صحبة جميلة اوى ,, بصراحة الاتنين ولاد بلد صحيح ..
> دمتم بكل رقى وخير وحب ..
> وكل رمضان وجميع ابناء مصر بخير وعافية وسعادة ..


ازيك يا سوما 
الجميل بجد مرورك و حرصك على المشاركة معنا ربنا يبارك لك
يا رب يخليكي و دايماً نتجمع مع بعض 




> تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهام على الحلقة دى 
> تعرفى انى والله بقالى زمان عايز اقلك على الجملة بتاعك دى
> بس قولت ما تبقاش حشرى يا ولا
> المهم انى عرفت السر ودلوقت ممكن ابلغ اجهزة السى اى ايه والكى جى بى عشان يقدروا يخططوا للهجوم المضاد للخلطة السرية بتاعك
> استاذة ريهام 
> كلاكيت رابع مرة ومفيش حوسات
> 
> واضح كدا ان فى تعتيم اعلامى


تسلم يا هيثم ربنا يخليك
ياااااه من زمان طيب يا ابني مش سألت ليه  :: 
هي خلطة جميلة و مريحة جدااا جربها و مش هتندم

يا عم بقى مش تنق يا ربي على الناس ديه  :15 4 128: 
تيجي الطوبة في المعطوبة و الحوس تحل بينا يوم 15 رمضان تبقى مشكلة  ::   ::   :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
> *كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا*
> 
> *أستاذة BoukyBouky*
> *بداية أعتذر عن تأخري بالمشاركة في الصحبة الرمضانية*
> *عايزة أقولك إنك أدارتي الحوار بشكل مميز جدا خلقتي جو و كأنكم في محادثة حقيقية* 
> *الحلقات كلها كانت مميزة بإدارتك لها و كل حلقة محتاجة تعليقات مش تعليق واحد  الحمد لله على كل شيئ* 
> *و بالتوفيق دائماً* 
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
و انت طيبة lavender و بخير 
انت فينك... بنشوفك كل فترة تيجي و تمشي كده ؟؟؟
يا رب يخليكي سعيدة برأيك 
يا سيتي و احنا كلنا آذان صاغية لكل التعليقات يا سلام جيتي في جمل يعني  :: 
يا رب يتقبل منا جميعاً و يرزقنا العفو و العافية




> *يا حواراتك يا بوكي ..خلاص يابنتي الواحد ميقدرش يتخيل رمضان في أبناء مصر منغيرك*


ناريمان الجميلة منورانا يا قمر
ههههههههههههههه بجد مش تتصوري قد ايه كلامك ده بيسعدني
ربنا يبارك لك و كل رمضان و احنا متجمعين في الخير و للخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> حوار جميل جداً ..
> والمميز فيه إنه كان راق جداً على المستوى الإنسانى..
> 
> وبعدين بقى يا ريهام أنا تعبت لأنى كل شوية عمالة أقول تسلم إيدك
> بتعرفى جدا تدوسى على الأوتار الحساسة
> اللى بنكون محتاجين نحس بهزتها واللى هاتسيبه فينا من أثر
> لكن لازم أشكرك على جو الألفة والتواصل
> ولأنك بتطمنينا على الغايبين..اللى ما غابوش..
> شكراً يا ريهام
> وشكراً ليكم جميعاً...


الجميل تواجدك يا ندى بجد بفرح لما بشوف مشاركتك معانا
ههههههههههههههههههههه يا رب يخليكي تسلمي من كل شر
بجد ده كلام جميل اوى و كتير عليا فعلاً  ::$: 
يا رب يرجع لنا كل أبناء مصر اللي غابوا 
و اللي بالنسبة لي موجودين في كل ذكرياتي في المنتدى 
و نفضل مع بعض متجمعين كلنا و يقدرنادايما على الحب في الله




> *سلام الله عليكم جميعا
> 
> بوكي..ألف شكر للحوار الجميل
> 
> و حبيت انك تكوني أول شخص ارد عليه..عل و عسى ضميرك يأنبك من الخسارة اللي عملتيهالي امبارح 
> 
> *


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا اللي اشكرك على حوارك و مواقفك و مش عايزة أقول اكتر من كده لمصلحتك  ::   :: 
ضميري  :36 2 19:  الحقيقة ضميري مرتاح على الآخر :36 2 55: 
يلا شيدي حيلك عايزين منافسة قوية 
اجمد وحووووش

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## العسل المر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

حوار ممتع بجد الموضوع كل مره بيحلو عن المره إللي قبلها

اهنيكي يابوكي بجد مجهودك واضح وانتقائك للأسئله مميز

أتمنالك التوفيق الدائم والحفاظ على هذه المكان ياملكة الحوارت المختلفه

ايمان أحببت لقاء وكلماتك جداً اتمنى لكـِ السعاده يادكتورتي الغاليه

العسل المر أهنيك على لقائك ردودك كانت جميله وواعيه وغموضك قل كثيراً

كل عام وانتم بخير

ورمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا

تحياتي


أختي العزيزة / هايدي ..  
كل سنة وأنتي طيبة وبخير - ورمضان كريم 

ايه بقا حكاية الغموض دي يا هايدي - أنا مش عارف ليه بتقولي عليا كده ؟

وبغض النظر ما دام قل - فأنا كده زعلت - عشان أنا عايز أبقا غامض ، وشرير 

وكل يوم عن يوم يزيدالغموض - بس هعمل ايه بقا - بدء يقل - يا خسارة
  
:P

والله العظيم زيارتك أسعدتني جداً يا هايدي 
*

----------


## اليمامة

باوجه تحية خاصة جداً لأخى الغالى أحمد ناصر
السؤال كان ذكى..وإجابة أحمد كانت رائعة ومثالية
وكشفت فعلاً عن معدنك الأصيل وحسن خلقك يا أحمد
شخصيتك المميزة هنا تثير إحترام الجميع..
وتعرف جيداً ما نكنه لك من تقدير شخصى لك 
ولقلمك المميز وفكرك الوسطى الجميل  
بس عايزاك إن شاء الله تخلى أملك فى ربنا كبير
أنا حاسة وفاهمة وعارفة مغزى كلامك
ومدى اللى ممكن يعانيه المخلصين 
وإنسان فى مدى إخلاصك وإجتهادك
وسط زمرة من الفاسدين
أصبحوا بيثقلوا على أنفاسنا فعلاً فى كل مكان
ملناش بجد عزاء غير فى عملنا  ومحاولة الإجتهاد فيه بقدر الإمكان
لإيماننا العظيم أن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين لك
ودعواتى بأن ييسر لك الله كل أمر عسير..
وكل سنة وانت دايماً بخير..
وسلامى للأسرة الكريمة..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تعرفوا لما توصل لدرجة إنك مش لاقي رد
أهوا أنا كده دلوقتى
بس حوار فعلا رااااااااااااائع

راجعه تانى

----------


## noogy

لالالالالالا بجد يا بوكى المرة دى الحوار ده جاااااااااااااامد هو مش المرة دى بس 
لكن كل مرة بحس ان بيكون فيه روح احلى من اللى قبلها 
المنتدى ده ما شاء الله فيه ناس محترمة جدا وكويسة جدا وتلاقيهم كلهم منسجمين مع بعض 
ربنا يجمعنا على خير دايما وان شاء الله اللمة الحلوة دى تفضل على طول 
ايمان فطست على نفسي من موقف الجزمة دى  ::  وبتخيلك وانتى ماشية حافية فى الشارع ومش همك حاجة وقاعدة تتفرجى على المحلات وبتستكشفى المكان هههههه
العسل المر واضح جدا من كلامك انك انسان شهم ويُعتمد عليه اى حد فى مكانك يقولها باباى يا قطة مع نفسك بقى ههههههههه
لا بجد استمتعت جدا بكلامك ومواقفك مع ايمان 
بوكى تسلم ايدك للمرة الميلووووون  ::

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى " بوكى " ..

        الحوار جميل جداً .. كعادتك عزيزتى ..

   و الضيوف أكثر من رائعين ..  بالفعل عرفتهم أكثر .. 



   الأعزاء  " إيمان الشامى"  و " العسل المر " ..

          حواركم كان ممتع جداً .. 

     الواحد يعمل حسابه بعد كده و ياخد فى إيده شبشب احتياطى فى الخروج ..

  أهو منكم نستفيد .. 

   ربنا يوفقك يا إيمان .. يا رب .. ده كفاية المشاوير دى يا بنتى ..

  و ربنا يكرمك يا عبد الرحيم و يبارك لك .. لأنك طلعت إنسان حلو مش مر ولا حاجة ..


    كل سنة و الجميع بخير ..

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بوكي 
كمان مرة اقولك ذكائك في اختيار ضيوفك واختيار الأسئلة واضح تماما 
مقدمتك عن إيمان بتقول ان فيه مواقف كتير عرفتي فيها انها بتفكر في المواقف قبل ماتعلق عليها 
كان لازم تكمليها علشان يقيى عنوان الحلقة دي 
"طرائف ونوادر دكتور إيمان الشامي "

إيمان 
حقيقي حوارك كان أكثر من رائع وتلقائية الحوار خلته أجمل بس ظبمتي الراجل معاك يوم السيكو سيكو 
بجد بقى انت شخصية نقية جدا ومعدن نادر الوجود الأيام دي اكن لها كل الاحترام والتقدير 

أخي العسل المر 
الأول فينك مش باين من أول رمضان 
وسايب النونات يستفردوا بينا في أمثال بوكي 

سعدت جداً بمتابعة حوارك وحسيت حقيقي انك (ابن بلد) بمعناها الجميل 

أخي أحمد ناصر 
السؤال الموجه لك كان ذكي جدا 
وإجابته كانت إجابة جميلة تدل على مدى رقي شخيتك التي أعتز دوماً بها 
سعدت كثيراً بقراءة إجابتك 

للجميع مني حالص التحية 
وكل سنة وأبناء مصر متجمعين على الخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل التحية لريهام على موضوعها الجميل
وأجمل ما فى موضوعك أنه دائما يقربنا من بعضنا ويجعلنا نتعارف عن قرب حيث يكون ضيوفك على سجيتهم..
ولا يوجد شيء يجعل الناس يتعرفون علي بعضهم حق المعرفة إلا عندما يكون المرء على سجيته
إستمتعت كثيرا بكلمات إيمان وعبد الرحيم
وأتوجه لهما بجزيل الإمتنان
كما أتقدم بموفور الشكر لكل من اليمامة ود.مصطفى على كلماتهم الجميلة والمشجعة
وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا دائما فى هذا المنتدى الجميل على طاعة الله ورسوله
وكل عام وأنتم بخير وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

*رمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا 
  

بعتذر عن التأخير في متابعة الموضوع الجميل قوي ده 
بس عندي زحمة شغل رهيبة الفترة دي - وليل ونهار والله - بس ان شاء الله أقدر أكون متواجد دايماً 

أنا كان نفسي يكون الوقت يكون أكبر من كده عشان نقول أكتر وأكتر - بس حكم القوي !!

مواقفك جميلة كلها يا ايمان معايا - وبرضه انتي من الناس اللي وقفت جمبي كتير في مواقف كتيرة قوي ..

 وكل ده محل تقديري واحترامي 


ويمكن الفرصة المرة دي مكانتش مواتيه اني أذكر بعض من مواقفك الجميلة الإنسانية الجدعه معايا - بس احنا قررنا انها تبقى فكاهية رمضانية - انما لو في موضوعات تانية فيها نوع من العرفان بالجميل ..،

 أكيد هيكون اسمك من أوائل الناس اللي هحكي عرفاني بجميلهم 

كل التحية لك ولشخصك الجميل 
 *

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

ريهام ,, النهادرة معاكى صحبة جميلة اوى ,, بصراحة الاتنين ولاد بلد صحيح ..
وجميل اوى موقف السيكو السيكو ,,,,, وكويس انك مش سافرتى حافية القدمين 
د. إيمان ,, من أرقى الشخصيات اللى اتعاملت معها ف المنتدى ,,
ومن خلال مكالمتنا بجد من اجمل الشخصيات ,, إنسانة بجد ,, فى قمة الذوق والأخلاق والثقافة ..
أتمنى لكِ كل السعادة والعافية ويكون أدهم وسلمى دايما فرحة عمرك ..
عبد الرحيم .. من اجدع الناس اللى عرفتهم من المنتدى وفى حياتى عموما ,, 
دايما صاحب فكر ورأى قوى ,, بس دايما بعتب عليه انه بغيب عنا كتير ,, وقليلة موضوعاته رغم انه بداخله الكثير والكثير ,,
ويشكره انى فكرنى انى بتاعة المقاولين  مع انى بحاول أنسي ,,
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق الدائم والسعادة والعافية ..
دمتم بكل رقى وخير وحب ..
وكل رمضان وجميع ابناء مصر بخير وعافية وسعادة ..


البشمهندسة ( البشمتعبة ) وسام ... ، 

ازيك وكده ؟!  

كل سنة وأنت طيبة وبخير - رمضان كريم 
 ..  

كلامك على طول جميل ورقيق - ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك - ودايماً أحب أسمع عنك كل خير 
معرفتك كنز والله يا وسام - وربنا يديمها وبالخير دايماً يارب.

أما بقا بخصوص حافية القدمين - إيمان مش مستبدة - بس فشلت محاولاتها من انها لما تمشي حافية كام متر - هتصعب عليا وأجيبلها سيكو سيكو جديد !! بس محروس يا جيبي أنا محروس !!!

وربنا ستر والصابو اتقطع لما انتهى المشوار ، وبيني وبينك أنا كنت ناوي أقولها كبري عقلكٍ*
*
 
نورتي يا وسام
 *

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					

تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهام على الحلقة دى

تعرفى انى والله بقالى زمان عايز اقلك على الجملة بتاعك دى

بس قولت ما تبقاش حشرى يا ولا
المهم انى عرفت السر ودلوقت ممكن ابلغ اجهزة السى اى ايه والكى جى بى عشان يقدروا يخططوا للهجوم المضاد للخلطة السرية بتاعك

د\ ايمان

ازى ابو الاداهيم
ياترى لسه  واخته بيكركبوا الشقة
بيتهيألى دى مشكلة المشاكل بالنسبة للامهات انا لغاية دلوقت ماما بتجيب شراباتى من تحت المرتبةودى طبعا مش مشكلة المشكلة لما نسيت قميصى عند واحد صاحبى اتصل بيها عشان يوديه لما روحت لقيت القميص بقى قطعة منظفة 


او بالبلدى خيشة
ام هند يا دكتورة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ومواقفك جميلة جدا خصوصا بتاع الشبشب دا لان فى تضارب فى الاقوال بين انه جزمة وانه صابونوالاتنين لو جينا نجمعهم مع بعض هانلاقيهم شبشب بس من الغالى

ام هند يا دكتورة برضه

بالتوفيق فى دراستك وفى شغلك وربنا كريم ويجعله عامر ويارب ندوق البسبوسة البورسعيدى عشان بيشكروا فيها اوى بالفستق واللوز

العسل المر

ازيك يا عوبد وكل عام وانت طيب

تصدق يا اخى لغاية دلوقت ما اعرف انت فين بالظبط , يعنى انت دلوقتى فى السعودية ولا فى مصر ولا فى الجزائر
بس تعرف يا عبدو  حركة الصابوه دى حركة مجدع والله

ان لو منك كنت سرقته وروحت

مش عايزينك تغيب تانى يا باشا وربنا يوفقك كدا دايما

استاذة ريهام 
كلاكيت رابع مرة ومفيش حوسات


واضح كدا ان فى تعتيم اعلامى




عزيزي ( هيثم ) كل سنة وانت طيب 

رمضان كريم 
  

أنا قلتلك قبل كده ان اسمك بحس دايماً انه مكتوب غلط!!
أو أنا اللي بيبقى فيا حاجه غلط وأنا بناديك بيه 

بحس اني ألدغ   ،

مشيها هيسم وخلاث
   

أكيد اللي مثميك هيسم - كان بيحب عدوية لما كان بيقول 
ثته بثبثتله بثبوثه بالثمن والثكر والعثل 

أثوفك على خير يا هيسم 
*

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Lavender
					

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا

أستاذ العسل المر 
التلقائية في حوارك بتعلن عن نفسها 
و اغنية و الله لسة بدري و الله يا شهر الصيام مُبكية فعلا انا كمان بتأثر بيها جداً 



 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

LaVenDeR

كل سنة وحضرتك بخير 
 

والله لسه بدري - مبكية لأنها بتحسسني ان الوقت بيجري - وشهر الخير بيروح ومش هييجي تاني غير السنة الجاية 

وهل يا ترى السنة الجاية هكون عايش اللحظات دي - واللا هيكونوا بيدعولي بالرحمة 

ذكريات رمضان - خارج نطاق المقارنات 

رمضان كريم 
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> حوار جميل جداً ..
> والمميز فيه إنه كان راق جداً على المستوى الإنسانى..
> حاولت أركز جداً علشان أقدر أحس كلامك يا إيمان
> وكمان كلام عبد الرحيم..اللى دايماً بيبقى محمل بمعانى عميقة جداً..
> الحقيقة سعدت للتعرف عليكما من زاوية قريبة شوية..
> وعايزة أقول كمان انى اللى قريته متوافق مع إحساسى تجاهكما وتوقعاتى..
> فعلاً يا إيمان..إنت إنسان برغم إقتضاب كلماته وجداً بصراحة..
> إلا إنها بتكفى وبتدل على شخصيتك الهادئة والمتبصرة..
> شخصية عارفة وقع خطواتها جيداً ..
> ...


*
الغالية يمامة 

مش عارفة اقولك ايه!!كلامك بجد كتير جدا عليا

و طبعا ليا الشرف ان انطباعك عني يكون جميل و في محله..لأن انت بجد شخصية حلوة جدا 

يمامة..شكرا لتواجدك الرائع

في أمان الله

: *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> تعرفوا لما توصل لدرجة إنك مش لاقي رد
> أهوا أنا كده دلوقتى
> بس حوار فعلا رااااااااااااائع
> 
> راجعه تانى


 *

راجعة تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه طيب 








ايمي   


انا سعيدة جدا بالروح الطيبة اللي بينا

و اتمنى من الله انها تدوم

طبعا في انتظار عودتك..

دمت بخير*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> لالالالالالا بجد يا بوكى المرة دى الحوار ده جاااااااااااااامد هو مش المرة دى بس 
> لكن كل مرة بحس ان بيكون فيه روح احلى من اللى قبلها 
> المنتدى ده ما شاء الله فيه ناس محترمة جدا وكويسة جدا وتلاقيهم كلهم منسجمين مع بعض 
> ربنا يجمعنا على خير دايما وان شاء الله اللمة الحلوة دى تفضل على طول 
> ايمان فطست على نفسي من موقف الجزمة دى  وبتخيلك وانتى ماشية حافية فى الشارع ومش همك حاجة وقاعدة تتفرجى على المحلات وبتستكشفى المكان هههههه
> العسل المر واضح جدا من كلامك انك انسان شهم ويُعتمد عليه اى حد فى مكانك يقولها باباى يا قطة مع نفسك بقى ههههههههه
> لا بجد استمتعت جدا بكلامك ومواقفك مع ايمان 
> بوكى تسلم ايدك للمرة الميلووووون


*
نوجي الجميلة 

سعيدة جدا ان الموضوع عجبك


و آآآآآآآه يا نوجي من خوفي ان ارجع بورسعيد حافية !!!!!!!!!


يعني بذمتك..اخرج منها ببرستيجي الفظيع المريع..و ارجع لها حافية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يعني البورسعيدية يقولوا ايه؟؟؟ يقولوا القاهريين قلبوني؟؟ 

بس الحمد لله..سوبر مان المنتدى ظهر في آخر لحظة لينقذ الاميرة المسحورة..و يرجع الحذاء الطائر..إلى القدم الحافية 


و توتة توتة خلصت الحدوتة 


نورتي نوجي*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> عزيزتى " بوكى " ..
> 
>         الحوار جميل جداً .. كعادتك عزيزتى ..
> 
>    و الضيوف أكثر من رائعين ..  بالفعل عرفتهم أكثر .. 
> 
> 
> 
>    الأعزاء  " إيمان الشامى"  و " العسل المر " ..
> ...


*
هلا هلا داوداو  

ازيك؟؟

سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك..و سعيدة أكتر انك حسيتي ان الردود قربتنا اكتر

انا كمان لما بقرأ مواضيع و ردود انسانية للأعضاء..بحس اني بكده بعرفهم اكتر


زي ما ردودك بتوضح شخصك الجميل 


دمت بكل الخير*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> بوكي 
> كمان مرة اقولك ذكائك في اختيار ضيوفك واختيار الأسئلة واضح تماما 
> مقدمتك عن إيمان بتقول ان فيه مواقف كتير عرفتي فيها انها بتفكر في المواقف قبل ماتعلق عليها 
> كان لازم تكمليها علشان يقيى عنوان الحلقة دي 
> "طرائف ونوادر دكتور إيمان الشامي "
> 
> إيمان 
> ...


*
يا أهلا يا دكتور مصطفى 

الف شكر يا دكتور على الكلام الجميل اللي مستحقهوش

و الحقيقة تعليقا على موضوع " نوادر ايمان الشامي" ..لما ريهام عرضت عليا فكرة الموضوع و سؤال الموقف

اتكلمنا انا و عبد الرحيم..و فكرنا يا ترى نتشارك مع اعضاء المنتدى في موضوع جاد من اللي ياما اتناقشنا فيهم سوا

و كانت مناقشات لا تنسى ابدا

و لا موقف طريف..من المواقف الكتير الطريفة اللي** بينا؟؟

الحقيقة اتفقنا احنا الاتنين اننا اول ما نحكي نحكي عن شئ طريف 

و الحمد لله ان الموقف لاقى قبول

و لك حق في موضوع اني ظلمته يا دكتور..هو كان بيجرررررري في عز الحر

و انا و لالالالالالالا على بالي و بتفرج على المحلات 


قُدر ..قُدر يعني


دكتور مصطفى..نورتنا جدا

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> كل التحية لريهام على موضوعها الجميل
> وأجمل ما فى موضوعك أنه دائما يقربنا من بعضنا ويجعلنا نتعارف عن قرب حيث يكون ضيوفك على سجيتهم..
> ولا يوجد شيء يجعل الناس يتعرفون علي بعضهم حق المعرفة إلا عندما يكون المرء على سجيته
> إستمتعت كثيرا بكلمات إيمان وعبد الرحيم
> وأتوجه لهما بجزيل الإمتنان
> كما أتقدم بموفور الشكر لكل من اليمامة ود.مصطفى على كلماتهم الجميلة والمشجعة
> وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا دائما فى هذا المنتدى الجميل على طاعة الله ورسوله
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير وسعادة


 *

أستاذ أحمد 

يعلم الله اني بعز حضرتك جدا جدا

و مجرد ما ريهام مشكورة ادتني فرصة توجيه سؤال لعضو..حضرتك كنت اول شخص جه في بالي

لأني شايفة ان مجرد اسم حضرتك..شرف كبير هنا 


اجابتك كانت اكثر من رائعة استاذ احمد

و اتعلمت منها جدا..و اد ايه قريت اكتر من مرة كلامك لما وصفت احساسك بعدم السعادة انك مش بطل زي ما كنت تتمنى - من وجهة نظرك-


شعور بيجي لأي شخص متعود يقرا روايات لأبطال حقيقية.او خيالية.


استاذ احمد..لا حرمنا الله من وجودك الطيب جدا

دمت بخير *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *
> 
> البشمهندسة ( البشمتعبة ) وسام ... ، 
> 
> ازيك وكده ؟!  
> 
> كل سنة وأنت طيبة وبخير - رمضان كريم 
>  ..  
> 
> ...


*
 


معلش يا وسام مش هرد نيابة عنك..بس اصلي وقعت من الضحك لما قريت المشاركة اللي بيوصفني فيها بكلمات هي كلها اسماء لأغاني كاظم الساهر

افتكرت الممثلة انتصار..و هي بتقول في فيلم سهر اليالي


كاااااااااااااظم..ده عسل عسل عسل عسل


ده روحي روحي روحي 


الله يسعدك يا عبد الرحيم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيمان بصي من الآخر أنا مش هاعرف اقولك كلمتين حلوين إلا لما اطلع اللى في قلبي
لأنى على آخرى منك  :: 
لأن عينك صابتنى وحسدتنى وخلتينى اشوف الدكتور ساعاتى  :: 
وخليتى اللى مايشترى يتفرج عليا وبقيت مسخرتهم يا إيمان  :: 

وبس خلاص أنا كده ارتحت  :: 

إيمىىىىىىىىى
حبيبتى 
العسل القمر
حلو كده؟؟؟  :: 






لا بجد بجد
إيمان من الشخصيات اللى بستمتع معاها جدااااااا في المنتدى 
وخصوصا اليومين دول في المسابقات بخفة دمها وروحها الجميله
ربنا يكرمها ويسعدها ويبارك ليها في أولادها


عبد الرحيم
اللى اكتشفت مؤخرا إنه أكبر منى بحاجه بسيطه
وأنا اللى كنت مفكراه فوق الخمسين من بدرى  :: 
وأستاذ عبد الرحيم واستاذى الفاضل  :: 
طب شاور طب كلمه طب أى حاجه

بجد حوارك إنت وإيمان يموت من الضحك ورائع بجد
أتمنى تدوم صداقتكوا على الخير دايما يارب
وربنا يرجعك مصر بالسلامه 

كل سنه وإنتوا طيبين






صحيح
إيمان
إبقي خلى في شنطتك دايما شبشب زيكو للظروف  :: 

تسلم إيدك يا بوكى  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> لالالالالالا بجد يا بوكى المرة دى الحوار ده جاااااااااااااامد هو مش المرة دى بس 
> لكن كل مرة بحس ان بيكون فيه روح احلى من اللى قبلها 
> المنتدى ده ما شاء الله فيه ناس محترمة جدا وكويسة جدا وتلاقيهم كلهم منسجمين مع بعض 
> ربنا يجمعنا على خير دايما وان شاء الله اللمة الحلوة دى تفضل على طول 
> بوكى تسلم ايدك للمرة الميلووووون


ازيك يا نوجي منورة الصحبة يا جميلة 
ربنا يديم علينا لمتنا الحلوة و الروح الجميلة اللي بينا
بجد أسوأ شئ ان الواحد يحس ان اللي حواليه و اللي كانوا بيحبوه و مجمعهم كل ود و حب
كل واحد بقى في حال و مش بقينا بنتجمع ...علشان كده اي فرصة نقدر نجمع فيها بعض لازم نستغلها
و أهم شئ ان اننا مش ندي اي فرصة للناس الي التفرقة عندهم مزاج علشان يمارسوا هوايتهم الرذيلة
ربنا يكفينا شر هؤلاء بجد ....تسلمي يا قمر




> عزيزتى " بوكى " ..
> 
>         الحوار جميل جداً .. كعادتك عزيزتى ..
> 
>    و الضيوف أكثر من رائعين ..  بالفعل عرفتهم أكثر .. 
> 
>     كل سنة و الجميع بخير ..


منوارانا داو داو 

يا رب يخليكي و تسلمي لي و دايماً تنورينا كده و تشاركي معانا

و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا رب

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ماشاء الله 
 اولا عايز اقلكم اني المره دي ضحكت كتيييييرعلي الحلقه وخصوصا 
علي موقف (الجومه ولا السابو ) 
وبلاش اختلاف ياجماعه 
 أهو في الاخرالمركوب اللي بيتلبس في الرجل وخلاص 

ههههههه
 ويمكن انا لو مكان عبد الرحيم ...
كنت عملت عبيط علي راي (جمال الشاعر)
واخده بالك ياايمان  :36 1 12: 


 بجد حوار جمييل وشخصيات جميله كل يوم باكتشفها في ابناء مصر  
 ودي احد ثمرات الموضوع الجميل لبوكي .. فلها كل الشكر 
 وايمان الشامي والعسل المر
لهما مني كل التقدير

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman
					

يا حواراتك يا بوكي ..خلاص يابنتي الواحد ميقدرش يتخيل رمضان في أبناء مصر منغيرك 
ازيك يا ايمان .. ايه النوادر الفظيعة دي بجد موتيني م الضحك
عارفة كمان لأني مش سبقلي معرفتك عن قرب بخلاف مشاركات المنتدى حسيت من كلامك النهارده عن الصداقة ومن مشاركات سابقة ليكي انا لا انساها انك من الناس اللي قلبهم طيب شفاف بمعنى الكلمة فعلا
معلش انا النوعية دي من الناس بستشعرها ولها تقدير خاص في نظري لأنهم فئة نادرة 

ربنا يكرمك حبيبتي ويعوضك خير ان شاء الله


العسل المر ..عبد الرحيم
مش عارفة أقول حمدلله ع السلامة ولا لسه شوية لما ترجع بجد زي زمان 
بجد فرحت لما شفتك هنا..وانا على ثقة انك رغم البعد متابع
كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم 

ربنا يسعدك





أختي العزيزة / ناريمان 
كل سنة وأنت طيبة - وبخير 
  

زياراتك على طول بتسعدني ، 
أنا شخصياً بتمني اني أرجع زي زمان - بس ما كان في الإمكان أبدع مما كان

فعلاً ببقى أوقات متابع بس المدة اللي فاتت كانت صعبة جداً وقاسية جداً عليا ، وكمان ضغط الشغل المتواصل -  وفين وفين لما أشارك بكام كلمة أو رد ...

 مفيش حاجه بتبقى على حالها

رمضان كريم 
 *

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

حوار جميل جداً ..
والمميز فيه إنه كان راق جداً على المستوى الإنسانى..
حاولت أركز جداً علشان أقدر أحس كلامك يا إيمان
وكمان كلام عبد الرحيم..اللى دايماً بيبقى محمل بمعانى عميقة جداً..
الحقيقة سعدت للتعرف عليكما من زاوية قريبة شوية..
وعايزة أقول كمان انى اللى قريته متوافق مع إحساسى تجاهكما وتوقعاتى..
فعلاً يا إيمان..إنت إنسان برغم إقتضاب كلماته وجداً بصراحة..
إلا إنها بتكفى وبتدل على شخصيتك الهادئة والمتبصرة..
شخصية عارفة وقع خطواتها جيداً ..
أما انت يا عبد الرحيم..حقيقى شخصية مميزة
كتاباتك وأحاسيسك بتروق ليا جداً
موش عارفة باحسها بسهولة..
إنسان طيب.. رقيق..راجل..
وبعدين بقى يا ريهام أنا تعبت لأنى كل شوية عمالة أقول تسلم إيدك
بتعرفى جدا تدوسى على الأوتار الحساسة
اللى بنكون محتاجين نحس بهزتها واللى هاتسيبه فينا من أثر
لكن لازم أشكرك على جو الألفة والتواصل
ولأنك بتطمنينا على الغايبين..اللى ما غابوش..
شكراً يا ريهام
وشكراً ليكم جميعاً...


أختي العزيزة / ندى 

كل سنة وأنت طيبية 
  

ولا مرة قريت رد من ردودك وعرفت أرد عليه 
والله ما عارف أقول ايه غير ...

  مكانتك عندي تعرفينها جيداً - وتزداد كل يوم درجات ودرجات


انزلي بقا عشان متقعيش   


وكالعادة معرفتش برضه أرد - وقلبتها هزار - يمكن من الخجل من الكلام الكتير قوي عليا ده - والله فعلاً كتير 


رمضان كريم 
  

أخوك
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> إيمان بصي من الآخر أنا مش هاعرف اقولك كلمتين حلوين إلا لما اطلع اللى في قلبي
> لأنى على آخرى منك 
> لأن عينك صابتنى وحسدتنى وخلتينى اشوف الدكتور ساعاتى 
> وخليتى اللى مايشترى يتفرج عليا وبقيت مسخرتهم يا إيمان 
> 
> وبس خلاص أنا كده ارتحت 
> 
> إيمىىىىىىىىى
> حبيبتى 
> ...



*


طلعي يا حبيبتي كل اللي في قلبك و لا يهمك

هي عيشة و لا اكتر؟؟


الغالية ايمان 

انا كمان سعيدة جدا بالوقت الجميل اللي بنقضيه هنا

و بعتبر المسابقات اللي بتجمعنا..خروجة حلوة بنغير فيها جو بجد


ربنا يديم الروح الجميلة اللي بتجمعنا


بخصوص الشبشب..واضح انه هيبقى نداء عالمي لكل اللي بيحبوا العسل المر

ايمان..بجد وجودك اسعدني*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> ماشاء الله 
>  اولا عايز اقلكم اني المره دي ضحكت كتيييييرعلي الحلقه وخصوصا 
> علي موقف (الجومه ولا السابو ) 
> وبلاش اختلاف ياجماعه 
>  أهو في الاخرالمركوب اللي بيتلبس في الرجل وخلاص 
> 
> ههههههه
>  ويمكن انا لو مكان عبد الرحيم ...
> كنت عملت عبيط علي راي (جمال الشاعر)
> ...


*
هلا هلا بمحمد حسين

ازيك يا محمد

بس متنكرش انها قضية كبيرة و معقدة و شائكة لأبعد حد..هل هي جزمة فعلا..و لا صابو؟؟؟؟؟

اما بالنسبة لموقف اعمل عبيط..فالحمد لله يا أخي انك مكنتش مكان عبد الرحيم 

محمد  ألف شكر لوجودك و لردك جميل

تبقى تيجي علطول*

----------


## سوما

> *
>  
> 
> 
> معلش يا وسام مش هرد نيابة عنك..بس اصلي وقعت من الضحك لما قريت المشاركة اللي بيوصفني فيها بكلمات هي كلها اسماء لأغاني كاظم الساهر
> 
> افتكرت الممثلة انتصار..و هي بتقول في فيلم سهر اليالي
> 
> 
> ...


تعرفى يا ايمان ,, اول ما قرأيت رد عبد الرحيم ,,قعدت اقول :
كاظم ده عسل ,,,,,,, ده روحى روحي روحى  :: 
وتخليت عبد الرحيم وهو بيجرى ف عز الحر ولسان حاله بيقول أبحث عنك ,, :36 1 42: 
وانتى بتقولى ليه ف الاخر ألف شكراً  :36 1 11: 
حقيقى كان موقف كله تحديات .. :: ....
و شكر ليكم انتم الاتنين على الصحبة الجميلة دى .. :f: 
 سلامي على اللى حاضر معنا .. :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boukybouky
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا اللي اشكرك على حوارك و مواقفك و مش عايزة أقول اكتر من كده لمصلحتك  

في رعاية الله،،،


لا قولي يا أختي 


والنبي قولي 


قال هتقول قال 



طيب أنا هحكم المنتدى واللي يقولوا بيه - انا موافق عليه 

قبل الموضوع ده ما ينزل يا جماعه بساعة - اتصلت ايمان على ريهام تقولها انها مش عايزه تنزل الحلقة بتاعتنا 

 لأن عبدالرحيم طلع مش كويس و ... و.... ويستحيل اسمي يتحط جمب اسمه ف موضوع واحد ولا حتى يستحيل هكلمه تاني


طبعا البشمهندسة ريهام - قالت لايمان - مالك يا بنتي حصل ايه .؟ احكيلي ؟؟؟ 

طب في ايه ؟؟


وايمان مش على لسانها غير - مش هتنزل الحلقة يا ريهام يعني مش هتنزل 

وطبعا ريهام هانم - اتصلت فوراً عليا !!!

أنا كنسلتها - عشان الطبخة تكمل !! 

بعتتلي اس ام اس - بتقولي فيها ( ف اقرب فرصه تعرف تكلمني كلمني ضروري عشان ايمان اتصلت ومتنرفزه جداً وهي مش عارفه في ايه ) - وانا ميت م الضحك


المهم خمس دقايق على ما ريهام استوت 

اتصلت بيها - بعد ازيك وكده وكده 

بتقولي في ايه ؟؟ ايمان متنرفزه ومش عايزه تنزل الحلقة ليه 

قولتلها مفيش حاجه - عادي  ( بتخنق م البقين دول ) - عادي بقا يا ريهام 

وهي تقولي يعني في ايه ؟؟؟ قولتلها مفيش نصيب ف الحلقة انها تنزل - شوفي اللي بعدينا واعتذري للناس بقا 

قالتلي طيب حاضر - بس في ايه ؟؟




قولتلها يعني يرضيكي يا ريهام ان ايمان يكون معاها لبانه واقولها هاتيلي منها حته مترضاش !!!؟؟

والله عيب الكلام ده !! 
    

تخيلوا انتوا بقا منظر ريهام - وهي بتسمع السبب مني وانا متنرفز ع الآخر 
   

وقالتلي - ايه ؟؟؟ 
بتقول ايه  ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قال عايزه تقول قال 

رمضان كريم يا اخواننا 

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> تعرفى يا ايمان ,, اول ما قرأيت رد عبد الرحيم ,,قعدت اقول :
> كاظم ده عسل ,,,,,,, ده روحى روحي روحى 
> وتخليت عبد الرحيم وهو بيجرى ف عز الحر ولسان حاله بيقول أبحث عنك ,,
> وانتى بتقولى ليه ف الاخر ألف شكراً 
> حقيقى كان موقف كله تحديات ......
> و شكر ليكم انتم الاتنين على الصحبة الجميلة دى ..
>  سلامي على اللى حاضر معنا ..



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


من كتر تعاطفكوا مع عبد الرحيم احيانا بحس اني *مستبدة*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *
> 
> لا قولي يا أختي 
> 
> 
> والنبي قولي 
> 
> 
> قال هتقول قال 
> ...


*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايوة ايوة

فضايح بفضايح بأة

خليني اقولكوا يا جماعة ان الفكرة هي فكرة العسل المر..مش فكرتي

هو انا في هدوئي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


و فعلا اتصلت بريهام..و بموافقة عبد الرحيم و الله قلت عليه ما لا يحمد عقباه ابداااااااااا 


و هو  شرحه

طبعا انا حبيت ان هو اللي يقول لريهام انه مقلب..علشان هو اللي ياخد الطريحة، مش انا

شجاعة شجاعة يعني*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> بوكي 
> كمان مرة اقولك ذكائك في اختيار ضيوفك واختيار الأسئلة واضح تماما 
> مقدمتك عن إيمان بتقول ان فيه مواقف كتير عرفتي فيها انها بتفكر في المواقف قبل ماتعلق عليها 
> كان لازم تكمليها علشان يقيى عنوان الحلقة دي 
> "طرائف ونوادر دكتور إيمان الشامي "
> 
> للجميع مني حالص التحية 
> وكل سنة وأبناء مصر متجمعين على الخير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا د/ مصطفى منورنا في الصحبة
يا رب يخليك ده من بعض ما عندكم 
هتقولي على المواقف يا دكتور ده انا شايلة في قلبي و ساكتة  ::   ::   :: 
و الله الحلقة ديه كان يناسبها فعلاً إسم تاني بس بلاش منه....و خللي الطيب أحسن هههههههههه




> كل التحية لريهام على موضوعها الجميل
> وأجمل ما فى موضوعك أنه دائما يقربنا من بعضنا ويجعلنا نتعارف عن قرب حيث يكون ضيوفك على سجيتهم..
> ولا يوجد شيء يجعل الناس يتعرفون علي بعضهم حق المعرفة إلا عندما يكون المرء على سجيته
> 
> وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا دائما فى هذا المنتدى الجميل على طاعة الله ورسوله
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير وسعادة


يا رب يخليك يا أحمد انت منورنا و يا رب دايماً تشارك و تتواجد معانا
بجد ديه شهادة أعتز بها ربنا يكرمك  :f: 
فعلاً بتكون فرصة حلوة نعرف بعض من غير تكليف
اللهم آمين يا رب

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> تسلم إيدك يا بوكى


ازيك يا إيمان 
تسلمي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي




> [CENTER]ماشاء الله 
>  بجد حوار جمييل وشخصيات جميله كل يوم باكتشفها في ابناء مصر  
>  ودي احد ثمرات الموضوع الجميل لبوكي .. فلها كل الشكر [COLOR=Navy]


ازيك يا محمد مورنا يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك لك...فعلاً أبناء مصر عامر ما شاء الله بالشخصيات الجميلة
ربنا يخليك و الله الموضوع بيكون جميل بكم و بكل ضيوفي 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *
> 
> لا قولي يا أختي 
> والنبي قولي
> قال هتقول قال 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قال عايزه تقول قال 
> ...


يا ابني انت مش من مصلحتك أصلاً تقول الكلام ده  ::-s: 
أيوة أنا ممكن أقول الي انت مش قلته في المشاركة فوق  :36 2 29: 
علشان بقى ساعتها تبقى حلقة "الي ما يشتري يتفرج" ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس علشان رمضان كريم و علشان قلبي الطيب ..قلب خساية ...
أنا هسكت ..يا ربي مش عارفة أعمل يه في نفسي  :36 1 41: 




> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة ايوة
> فضايح بفضايح بأة
> 
> خليني اقولكوا يا جماعة ان الفكرة هي فكرة العسل المر..مش فكرتي
> *


أنا ملاحظة حب للفضايح بيغلف هذا اللقاء هههههههههههههههه
ما بلاش انت  :36 2 31: 
ده انت لكِ مواقف لها العجب ...خللي الواحد ساكت 
و احنا في رمضان و أيام مفترجة 
يا ربي انت شاهد هم الي بيستفزوني  :36 33 2: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سيبك انتي يا بوكي


اكتر حاجة عاجباني في ردك كمية الملايكة اللي حطاها!!!!!!!!!!!!


ملاك ملاك يعني  ::  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

واجدع سلام لبنات ابو العربى وطرح البحر وبورفؤاد
ااااااااااااااايه ياعبرحييييييييم
دا اول الحلو فى ايمى انها بورسعيدية 
وعد بعديه بقى

بجد حواركم ممتع وخفيف ولذيذ جدااااااااا
وفطست من الضحك على مواقفكم
ويارب دايما متجمعين بخير وود واخوة

بس لى سؤال مهم جدا للاخ الفاضل عبرحيم











ياترى انبوبة الجلوكانت بكام  ::  ؟؟



بوكاااااااااية
تسلم ايدك على الحوارات الجميلة
دمتِ بخير اختى الغالية
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> واجدع سلام لبنات ابو العربى وطرح البحر وبورفؤاد
> ااااااااااااااايه ياعبرحييييييييم
> دا اول الحلو فى ايمى انها بورسعيدية 
> وعد بعديه بقى
> 
> بجد حواركم ممتع وخفيف ولذيذ جدااااااااا
> وفطست من الضحك على مواقفكم
> ويارب دايما متجمعين بخير وود واخوة
> 
> ...


 *

ايوة كده ايوة كده


تسلميلي يا بنت بلدي


كلهم عليا يا بيروووو 


تعيشي و تنصفيني


قوليلهم على جمال بورسعيد و الورسعيدية..


عبير


وجودك في الموضوع هو اللي فعلا جميل

و ربنا يديم الروح الجميلة اللي بينا

*

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكاااااااااية
> تسلم ايدك على الحوارات الجميلة
> دمتِ بخير اختى الغالية


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا عبير منورة يا قمراية ...
أخير ا يا بنتي دخلتي و شاركتي  ::-s: 
تسلمي يا عبير ربنا يخليكي
و كل سنة و انت طيبة و رمضان كريم

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> سيبك انتي يا بوكي
> 
> اكتر حاجة عاجباني في ردك كمية الملايكة اللي حطاها!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ملاك ملاك يعني


 :36 1 41:  بالظبط أنا عارفة 

هههههههههه كل سنة و انت طيبة و رمضان كريم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

*الأخوة الأعزاء المشاركين فى الموضوع

كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وسعادة وسلامة وهناء بإذن الله تعالى

ولأننا أرتضينا منتدى أبناء مصر يجمع بيننا كأخوة وأصدقاء, نرى هذا الكم المتبادل من المشاعر الصادقة والمواقف الإيجابية التى أثرت على حياتنا وجعلتنا وكأننا عائلة واحدة.

فلا نكاد نقرأ الموقف الذى حدث بين الأخ الكريم عبد الرحيم, والأخت الكريمة إيمان الشامي, حتى يتبين لنا صمغية العلاقات الواردة والصادرة من خلال المنتدى بمقياس فوركس لعام 2010, وهو ما قد يؤدي لارتفاع أسعار الجلو فى الأسواق المحلية والعالمية.
إننا إذن أمام حالة نادرة من التغير الملحوظ فى العلاقات المتبادلة الطيبة بين الأخوة فى المنتدى بعضهم لبعض.
وبين هذا وذاك - على رأي يسري فودة - نسعد جميعا بمثل هذه الموضوعات خصوصا فى شهر رمضان الكريم.

وفى النهاية لا يسعنى إلا أن أقول













مااشربش الشاي اشرب ازوزة انا










وكان الله بالسر عليم

ولنا عودة بعد الفاصل*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *الأخوة الأعزاء المشاركين فى الموضوع
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وسعادة وسلامة وهناء بإذن الله تعالى
> 
> ولأننا أرتضينا منتدى أبناء مصر يجمع بيننا كأخوة وأصدقاء, نرى هذا الكم المتبادل من المشاعر الصادقة والمواقف الإيجابية التى أثرت على حياتنا وجعلتنا وكأننا عائلة واحدة.
> 
> فلا نكاد نقرأ الموقف الذى حدث بين الأخ الكريم عبد الرحيم, والأخت الكريمة إيمان الشامي, حتى يتبين لنا صمغية العلاقات الواردة والصادرة من خلال المنتدى بمقياس فوركس لعام 2010, وهو ما قد يؤدي لارتفاع أسعار الجلو فى الأسواق المحلية والعالمية.
> إننا إذن أمام حالة نادرة من التغير الملحوظ فى العلاقات المتبادلة الطيبة بين الأخوة فى المنتدى بعضهم لبعض.
> وبين هذا وذاك - على رأي يسري فودة - نسعد جميعا بمثل هذه الموضوعات خصوصا فى شهر رمضان الكريم.
> ...



ما اقلقش انا منك يا حمادو إلا لما تتكلم فصحى  ::  :: 

و طبعا طبعا..العلاقات بين الأفراد كل ما كانت صمغية..كل ما ايه بأة اللي يحصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




















ان طبعا التيتا تبقى في الننا   ::  ::  :: 


و طبعا اكيد..كان الله بكل الأسرار عليم،،مهو مش سر واحد


منور يا هر أخميد  :f:

----------

